# Les érudits



## Anonyme (23 Août 2004)

Si chacun y met du sien, on aura l'impression que tous les mac users sont des intellos. Il suffit de mettre une citation de grand philosophe (ou de Johnny, c'est comme on veut). Je commence l'envolée lyrique des forums de MacG, regardez comme c'est beau!!!
"Il faut que je perçoive inconsciemment le bruit de chaque vague pour percevoir consciemment le bruit de la mer" Leibniz.
Vous pouvez aussi citer Van Damme si vous aimez


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2004)

« Quoi ? », Ludwig Van Beethoven.


----------



## lumai (23 Août 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> « Quoi ? », Ludwig Van Beethoven.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (23 Août 2004)

"Je vois pas", R. Charles.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2004)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> "Je vois pas", R. Charles.


Je l'avais perdue de vue celle là  dsl.


----------



## poildep (23 Août 2004)

"Pardon ? Pouvez-vous vous pencher un peu sur la gauche ?" Vincent Van Gogh


----------



## poildep (23 Août 2004)

"je crève de chaud" Jeanne d'Arc


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2004)

« J'ai la Gaule. », Jules César.


----------



## poildep (23 Août 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> « J'ai la Gaule. », Jules César.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2004)

"ça vole bas" les pilotes du Concorde.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (23 Août 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> « Quoi ? », Ludwig Van Beethoven.




Ouarffff        


bon.. j'aime bien celle la :

 "Dans notre édition d&#8217;hier, une légère erreur technique nous a fait imprimer les noms de champignons vénéneux sous les photos des champignons comestibles, et vice versa.
Nos lecteurs survivants auront rectifié d&#8217;eux-mêmes"

Desproges

ou encore celle la :
«La jeunesse, toutes les jeunesses, sont le temps kafkaïen où la larve humiliée, couchée sur le dos, n'a pas plus de raison de ramener sa fraise que de chances de se remettre toute seule sur ses pattes.»
(Desproges 1939 - 1988)

beaucoup d'autres du "Maitre" la


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2004)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Desproges



J'aime beaucoup celle-ci :

"L'escargot habite dans une couille. (1)"

(1) C'est une coquille.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (23 Août 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> "je crève de chaud" Jeanne d'Arc



elle a même ajouté "vous ne m'avez pas cru, vous m'aurez cuite !"


----------



## Ed_the_Head (23 Août 2004)

"Avant j'étais un pays, maintenant je suis incontinent" De Gaulle à Pompidou, aux chiottes.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2004)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> elle a même ajouté "vous ne m'avez pas cru, vous m'aurez cuite !"



Chacun sait que ses véritables dernières paroles ont été : « Je veux descendre... »


----------



## poildep (23 Août 2004)

toujous Desprosges: "Noël au scanner, Pâques au cimetière"


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2004)

« Ça vous la coupe, hein ? », le bourreau Samson à Louis XVI.


----------



## poildep (23 Août 2004)

"je suis cloué !" Jesus Christ


----------



## supermoquette (23 Août 2004)

"un joure ge seré admine" un modérateur


----------



## Amok (23 Août 2004)

"Mais qui est cette féé "Lation" dont vous parlez tous ?"

(Elisa)


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2004)

« Vade retro, Satanas ! », Diabolo.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (23 Août 2004)

"Meuh non j'ai pas piqué mon pseudo à Mike Myers" MiniMe à Doc Evil (ou l'inverse!)


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2004)

« Parlé vou frenssé ? », mackie à Tokyo.


----------



## supermoquette (23 Août 2004)

"Ztafreu poewfpj ewqfhicbwq cwq wjehqhq mpffffff" Jean-Paul II in Urbi et Orbi 2004


----------



## mikoo (23 Août 2004)

"Il fait soleil" de moi (attention c'est protégé par un copright vu que c'est devenu hyper connu grace à mon entourage...    )


----------



## rezba (23 Août 2004)

"Que faire". Lénine.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2004)

« Coucou ! », WebO à iMax au saut du lit. (1)

(1) L'Amok m'a forcé.


----------



## supermoquette (23 Août 2004)

"Je ferme." Foguenne


----------



## Ed_the_Head (23 Août 2004)

"Pfff, MOUAHAHAHA!" Un Macuser utilisant un PC


----------



## mikoo (23 Août 2004)

"Erreur fatale N°848456933211" de Windows 98  :hein:  :hein:


----------



## mikoo (23 Août 2004)

"Non c'est pas moi j'ai pas volé...!" de Michal de la Star Academerde en réponse à "Qui à volé l'orange du marchand?"


----------



## Amok (23 Août 2004)

"J'ai changé ton titre" (V. Absous, admin des news macG à l'Amok)* 

On appelle ca une "absoulution"


----------



## Nephou (23 Août 2004)

"Il vaut mieux pisser dans son bain que se moucher dedans"...

Une étudiante en médecine :love:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2004)

« Oh, mais elle est énorme ! », Élisa.

« Oui, c'est la dernière fois qu'on part en caravane. », Amok.


----------



## Amok (23 Août 2004)

"Toi tu appuies sur l'accélérateur, moi je m'occupe du frein" (Web'O à iMax lors d'une AES privée sur les routes de Suisse).


----------



## Amok (23 Août 2004)

C'est quoi un frein? (imax)


----------



## Diablovic (23 Août 2004)

"Je veux plus de glace dans mon whisky." Le capitaine du Titanic.


----------



## Amok (23 Août 2004)

Dites donc les mecs, je ne suis pas là pour faire tapisserie

(Mathilde)


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Août 2004)

Yavéka ! ...... mon boss !!!!!!!!!
Yavékapa ! ........ mon boss !!!!!!!!


----------



## molgow (23 Août 2004)

J'adore Pierre Desproges.. 

J'en ajoute une à toutes celles qui ont été citées :

_Le cochon offre de nombreux points de comparaison avec un autre mammifère sans poils passé expert dans l&#8217;art de semer la merde et de se vautrer dedans._ Pierre Desproges

Sinon, j'aime aussi beaucoup ma signature


----------



## supermoquette (23 Août 2004)

"Ouch." DocEvil


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Août 2004)

Ce soir, dans une épicerie ... une brave petite dame avec un paquet de beurre en main :

"Je vous le ramène parce que la date de rédemption est passée !!!"


----------



## Amok (23 Août 2004)

Depuis que j'ai un ratelier, meme si hélas cela ne m'a pas rendu plus souple, je n'ai plus besoin de femme.

The Big


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Août 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Depuis que j'ai un ratelier, meme si hélas cela ne m'a pas rendu plus souple, je n'ai plus besoin de femme.
> The Big



    :love:


----------



## supermoquette (23 Août 2004)

"147." iMax


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Août 2004)

J'ai encore 3 enfants en banage ......  une voisine !!!


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2004)

« Tu as les yeux de ton père... Tu devrais d'ailleurs les remettre dans la boîte. », Créon à Antigone.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (23 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> "147." iMax


 Faux, il est passé de 148 à 145!


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2004)

« Putain, c'est haut ! », Neil Armstrong.


----------



## Amok (23 Août 2004)

Rien ne vaut un bon coup de Rhin sur du Wagner

the Big


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2004)

« Je suis le docteur Ross... Mais vous pouvez m'appeler Doug. », Foguenne.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Août 2004)

Rien ne vaut un bon ragot de boeuf ....... Candy Raton !!!


----------



## Amok (23 Août 2004)

le Colonel Moutarde me monte au nez.

Mackie.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Août 2004)

"SPROTCH" ... une grenouille d'autoroute !


----------



## Amok (23 Août 2004)

je suis The Big mais vous pouvez m'appeller "Ze", avec la langue entre mes dents.

The big


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Août 2004)

"PUREE !"  ... la tomate dans le sac à provisions de la grenouille d'autoroute !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Août 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> je suis The Big mais vous pouvez m'appeller "Ze", avec la langue entre mes dents.
> The big



    ... tu me déstabilises !!!!!  :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## Amok (23 Août 2004)

"je suis au taquet ce soir"

ZeBig


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2004)

"Bouffez pas ça c'est d'la meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeerde!!!" J-P Phoque (ou Coffe, je sais plus...)


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2004)

« La pythie vient en mangeant. » (Proverbe delphique)


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> "je suis au taquet ce soir"
> 
> ZeBig


Ou "je vais faire fumer mon clavier" ZeBig


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Août 2004)

"Elisa avait une taille de guêpe et des seins d'abeille" .... Amok featuring Zebig !


----------



## Amok (23 Août 2004)

Depuis mon retour de Grèce j'ai des Thraces partout.

Bende.


----------



## cecil (23 Août 2004)

"T'es debout ou assis pour pouvoir me parler sur ce ton ?" de sonnyboy à Alèm


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2004)

« Je viens d'aller voir Star Wars... Je suis resté sur ma faim. », Alien.


----------



## tomtom (23 Août 2004)

_"il est très bien ce logo   "_ Moi


----------



## supermoquette (23 Août 2004)

"J'ai envie de me torcher la gueule ce soir"

un membre voulant rester anonyme


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Août 2004)

Il manque "ul" dans un coin ... un cruciverbiste acharné !


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2004)

« E pericoloso sporgersi. », sonnyboy.


----------



## cecil (23 Août 2004)

"Moi, moi, oui moi, toi non, moi oui, je, finalement moi non, nous c'est sûr, aaaah oui Nous, je suis Nous, vous êtes rien, .... nous" 

Amok à tout le monde


----------



## Amok (23 Août 2004)

J'ai la guitare qui me démange.

Yves Duteil.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Août 2004)

Majesté, votre cire est trop bonne .... un chargé d'entretien au palais royal !!!!!


----------



## bebert (23 Août 2004)

"Quand j'entends Wagner, j'ai envie d'envahir la Pologne" Woody Allen


----------



## Modern__Thing (23 Août 2004)

"Narf©! :love: " - une coup-de-boule addict


----------



## AmélieMelo (23 Août 2004)

"Tu me fais penser à rien, c'est formidable" 

Sonnyboy à moi même


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Août 2004)

Allo ! Qui est à l'appareil ???
Euh, c'est l'eunuque de service ici !
OK ! ne coupez pas !

un anonyme !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Août 2004)

Attention les escarres .... GO !!!!!  Foguenne a un de ses patients !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Août 2004)

Je suis toute sangsue dessous ..... silvia !!!!


----------



## cecil (23 Août 2004)

"Tu veu pas me racheté mais légos ?"

Macinside


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Août 2004)

Marre d'avoir passé 4 jours à me préparer pour ce match de foot .......... un mille-pattes !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Août 2004)

Et les loups garent ou ???? ....... Amok devant le parking du stade !!!!!


----------



## cecil (23 Août 2004)

"Mâcher du chewing-gum m'aide à penser"

Thebig

"Chéri tu gâche le chewing-gum"

Sa femme


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Août 2004)

Tire-toi avec ton lapin ........ ma femme !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Août 2004)

Je suis toujours de bonne hummer .........  cecil !


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Août 2004)

"Administrateur sinon rien !" Mackie


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Août 2004)

Très confortable ce pare-bufles après tout .......... tomtom !


----------



## supermoquette (23 Août 2004)

"Salut."  SMG


----------



## cecil (23 Août 2004)

"Passer aux travers des grillages, j'adorre, ça fait style. Le seul à avoir des touffes de poils en damier"

Amok


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Août 2004)

Le vin, vous le préférez au verre ou à la bouteille ???
Pisset siouplait !
Dernière porte au fond à gauche !

Le patron d'un restaurant à ma collègue chinoise !


----------



## cecil (23 Août 2004)

"J'adorre les tartes au sucre, c'est pour ça que j'aime tant les blondes diabétiques" 

Supermoquette


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Août 2004)

" Et vlan ! J'te passe l'éponge !" Gribouille


----------



## supermoquette (23 Août 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> "J'adorre les tartes au sucre, c'est pour ça que j'aime tant les blondes diabétiques"
> 
> Supermoquette


Mon dieu ! plus jamais je parle sur iChat


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Août 2004)

"Jarnière !!!"    ... insulte allemande signifiant "espèce de gond" !!!


----------



## cecil (23 Août 2004)

"On t'as jamais dit que t'avais un air de famille avec Bianca Castafiore ?"

Sonnyboy à Thebig


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Août 2004)

" Le shampooing aux oeufs,  il n'y a rien de tel ! " THe Big à sa femme.


----------



## Bilbo (23 Août 2004)

"Mon Dieu !" (Supermoquette au moins quatre fois par jour).


----------



## Amok (23 Août 2004)

En Belgique, a force de bouffer des frites tu laisses des empreintes digitalines partout.


Mackie.


----------



## cecil (23 Août 2004)

"Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à quelqu'un d'autre que d'en offrir à Sonnyboy. "

Message vBulletin


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Août 2004)

Joyeux Noël !!!!    ....   une dinde suicidaire !


----------



## Amok (23 Août 2004)

Apple fabrique t-elle des webcamemberts ?

M. Bridel.


----------



## Bilbo (23 Août 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> En Belgique, a force de bouffer des frites tu laisses des empreintes digitalines partout.
> 
> 
> Mackie.


Il va sans dire que cette citation fût orale à l'origine, Mackie n'aurait jamais pu écrire ça. 

À+


----------



## cecil (23 Août 2004)

"dans un élevage, même modeste. Contrairement à d'idiotes affirmations,
 l'Amok n'est pas un macho !"

TibomonG4


----------



## supermoquette (23 Août 2004)

"À+"

Bilbo


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Août 2004)

Le grand concurrent du wonderbra, c'est le bourre-sein !
...Mr Boursin


----------



## Fulvio (23 Août 2004)

"La décapotable, c'est trop mortel."

JFK


----------



## cecil (23 Août 2004)

"Les ovnis à rotor pourraient désigner notre futur technologique."

Jean Mackie Bourret


----------



## supermoquette (23 Août 2004)

"Message effacé par Finn_Atlas. Motif:"


Finn_Atlas


----------



## cecil (23 Août 2004)

"Véritable moteur atomique autonome ces soucoupes disposeraient en permanence de plusieurs gigawatts en annihilant quelques kilos de matière inerte par mission"

Steve jobs, Visionnaire, Apple Expo en streaming depuis sa tente à oxygene


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Août 2004)

Un nase, c'est un gars intelligent, mais à l'envers ..... ..... moi !


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Août 2004)

"Je suis chaude comme une bière mettez moi au frais" 

Supermoquette après ses 40 coups tirés à 300 mètres (private joke)


----------



## cecil (23 Août 2004)

"Bonjour, 

Donc, j'ai décidé de prendre le contrepied de Dorothée ! "

Supermoquette, d'un coup, comme ça, en plein salon iChat


----------



## cecil (23 Août 2004)

"LES BALISES D&#8217;UNE INTERVENTION RESPECTUEUSE DES FEMMES DANS LES RESSOURCES ALTERNATIVES EN SANTE MENTALE"

Lorna, à bloc


----------



## AmélieMelo (23 Août 2004)

ouais


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Août 2004)

... ... ... ... ... ...    :   le responsable des effets spéciaux de Derrick !


----------



## cecil (23 Août 2004)

"Je suis là, aimez moi"

Amok


----------



## cecil (23 Août 2004)

"Ouais"

Améliemélo


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (23 Août 2004)

"J'adore ma voisine"   Landru


----------



## Amok (23 Août 2004)

Ce soir je vais bouffer du Lyon.

Sonnyboy à propos de gribouille.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Août 2004)

Dommage que les opposums ne fassent que les additions ! ..... moi !


----------



## Amok (23 Août 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> "Je suis là, aimez moi"
> 
> Amok



T'inquiètes : tu vas payer toi


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Août 2004)

Etre prématuré ne sous-entend pas nécessairement que l'on soit "précoce" ... enfin ... pas toujours ! .... ..... moi !


----------



## cecil (23 Août 2004)

"Je ne jamais compris ton message avec tes tenues vestimentaires, mais ta mère m'avais prévenue"

Sa Femme à Thebig


----------



## cecil (23 Août 2004)

"Mère Louve était pauvre, nous n'avions pas de Pal pour nos tendres et jeunes années. Depuis je me venge sur ces nioubies fils et filles de riches"

Amok


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2004)

« On m'a proposé de tourner dans une publicité pour la SNCF. J'ai dit oui tout de suite : j'adore les rails. », Françoise Sagan.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Août 2004)

Nous ! on est mariés pour le pire et ... le pire ! ... ... ... ma femme !


----------



## cecil (23 Août 2004)

"Amok, cette nouvelle noblesse Bonapartiste, c'est comme les pupées russes en Balsa made in HongKong"

Cecil


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2004)

« Dégagé sur la nuque, siouplaît. », Danton.


----------



## macinside (23 Août 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> T'inquiètes : tu vas payer toi



niak niak niak


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Août 2004)

Je me suis payé une Vespa Sienne 500 cm3 à boîte automatique ... ... un incontinent !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Août 2004)

Les combo-smileys ... ça devrait être interdit ! ... ... Bassman !


----------



## cecil (23 Août 2004)

"T'inquiètes : tu vas payer toi"

Amok à Cecil

"Tu prends les tickets restaurants ?"

Cecil à Amok


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2004)

« Tope là ! », cecil à un lépreux.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Août 2004)

Alors ! on bosse ? ... ... ... un connard dans le désert à un chameau !


----------



## cecil (23 Août 2004)

"Amok ce serait un bâtard de la Montholon"

Un historien de l'époque Napoléonienne, voulant rester annonyme


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Août 2004)

Un gamerz ça va ... dix gamerz on est dans la merz ! ...... moi !   (mais c'était avant qu'on s'embrasse tous sur la bouche !!!  )


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Août 2004)

Ouais ! OK j'arrête !!! ... ... moi à ma femme ... juste à l'instant d'ailleurs !!!    
ps : bonne nuit les potes !


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Août 2004)

"Ne m'aimez pas, je déteste ça"

Sonnyboy


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (23 Août 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> « Dégagé sur la nuque, siouplaît. », Danton.



Dans ton quoi ??   

"et pas trop court derriere les oreilles" Robespierre


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2004)

"Mes réveils son toujours très longs et très durs..." Rocco


----------



## AmélieMelo (23 Août 2004)

ben ouais


----------



## cecil (23 Août 2004)

"J'aurais fait fureur dans playboy si cela avait éxisté en 1810"

 Amok


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> "J'aurais fait fureur dans playboy si cela avait éxisté en 1810"
> 
> Amok


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Août 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> "J'aurais fait fureur dans playboy si cela avait éxisté en 1810"
> 
> Amok



"Cecil, il faut qu'on parle !"

TibomonG4


----------



## macinside (23 Août 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> "J'aurais fait fureur dans playboy si cela avait éxisté en 1810"
> 
> Amok



Amok ? tu fais quoi dans l'armurerie de la MGZ ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2004)

"Une dose de café et une dose d'eau, c'est ça un bon café." Jean-Pierre R.


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Août 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> Amok ? tu fais quoi dans l'armurerie de la MGZ ?



Il cherche de quoi armer son bazooka


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2004)

"Faites Aaaaahh !", Amok.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2004)

« Chat rité bien nordoné comanse sur ebay. », mackie.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (23 Août 2004)

"Rhaaaaa...... même pas mal..." Cecil au Docteur Ross....


----------



## Bilbo (23 Août 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Il cherche de quoi armer son bazooka


Trop brutal. Je pense qu'il va plutôt faire dans la dentelle.







Bien maniés, ces engins font des motifs d'une extrême finesse. 

À+


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2004)

« Pile-poil ! », Demis Roussos.


----------



## molgow (23 Août 2004)

"Je suis une star."
Bassman


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> "Je suis une star."
> Bassman



C'est vrai que celle-là était drôle !  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> « Pile-poil ! », Demis Roussos.


Arf arf arf...


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Août 2004)

" Regarde-moi dans les yeux lorsque je te parle ! "

Amok à Élisa ou Élisa à Amok ça dépend de quel point de vu on se place


----------



## cecilll3 (23 Août 2004)

"encore un post et je te banni!"
Amok à Cecil
"noooon :rose: "
Cecil à Amok
"tu seras sage?, tu ne manqueras plus de respect à l'Amok?! "
Amok à Cecil
"Oui maitre"
Cecil à Amok
"si tu mens, c'est un an de bagne!  "
Amok à Cecil


----------



## molgow (23 Août 2004)

"Narf!©"
Modern__Thing


----------



## cecilll3 (23 Août 2004)

"Cecil vivra si nous lui prêtons vie"

Amok


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2004)

Mais, on allait oublier "one more thing..."


----------



## molgow (23 Août 2004)

"Salut et bienvenue sur MacG 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!"
JediMac


----------



## Amok (23 Août 2004)

Arghhhh, je suis banni !

cecil, sur ichat.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2004)

"Je vais leur planter une belle tour en plein dans le mille" Gustave Eiffel


----------



## Amok (23 Août 2004)

Go ahead, make my day

Amok.


----------



## bengilli (23 Août 2004)

"Qui vole un ½uf vole un Mercedes 600 SL"

Pierre Desproges


----------



## bengilli (23 Août 2004)

"C'était vraiment merveilleux"

Une ex le mardi 18 septembre 2003 à 03h06 GMT


----------



## cecilll3 (23 Août 2004)

"Ah c'étais toi hier soir?"

Une fille, blonde, diabétique, à Supermoquette sortis d'un coma d'une nuit chez une inconnue


----------



## poildep (23 Août 2004)

"C'est ça, à demain !" une ex aussi.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2004)

« Ce garçon croit vraiment tout ce qu'on lui dit... », DocEvil, en rentrant d'une soirée chez bengilli, le 18 septembre dernier, vers les 3 heures du matin.


----------



## cecilll3 (23 Août 2004)

"Tou é belle comme ouné camionette"

Bengilli parlant à Pascal R.


----------



## Amok (23 Août 2004)

"Mon dieu, comment peut-on vomir autant de poulet croustillant?"

bengilli a propos de doc evil, Paris aout 2003.


----------



## macinside (23 Août 2004)

cecilll3 a dit:
			
		

> "Tou é belle comme ouné camionette"
> 
> Bengilli parlant à Pascal R.



Amok ? tu a l'autorisation de l'onu


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2004)

"Enlève ta main !", bengilli à l'Amok, Paris aout 2003.


----------



## cecilll3 (23 Août 2004)

"Pour l'instant je ne te joue que de la clarinette, poupée, attends de voir les grandes orgues"

bengilli à DocEvil


----------



## Amok (23 Août 2004)

Il doit vomir! il faut lui mettre un doigt! 


bengilli à propos de doc evil


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Août 2004)

" Et moi je ferai la haute-contre " Doc à Bengilli


----------



## cecilll3 (23 Août 2004)

"Deux doigts sinon rien"

Caprice de DocEvil


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2004)

« On avait pas dit un doigt ? », Amok à bengilli.


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Août 2004)

" Cesse de regarder par dessus mon épaule !" Doc à Amok


----------



## cecilll3 (23 Août 2004)

"Non môssieur je n'ai pas les seins sur les hanches, se sont mes sacoches de moto"

Mise au point par DocEvil


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Août 2004)

"Où passe-t-on la première ?" Doc à Amok 




 :rose:


----------



## cecilll3 (23 Août 2004)

"Vas falloir opérer, ça vas en faire de l'huile de foie de morue en stock"

Docteur Foguenne en parlant des précédentes saccoches


----------



## bengilli (23 Août 2004)

"c'est pas bon mais c'est bon"


Bengilli, DocEvil et Amok à propos du Mei Luy Lew, Aout 2003


----------



## Amok (23 Août 2004)

Et tu leur a dit chez Lou Peyrac que tu avais une femme?


DocEvil a gribouille.


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Août 2004)

"Je vais encore mettre des empreintes digitalines partout !"

Mackie à Docteur Foguenne


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2004)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> "c'est pas bon mais c'est bon"
> 
> 
> Bengilli, DocEvil et Amok à propos du Mei Luy Lew, Aout 2003



Oui, celle-là je m'en souviens !


----------



## macinside (23 Août 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> "Je vais encore mettre des empreintes digitalines partout !"
> 
> Mackie à Docteur Foguenne



tu sait que la digitaline ? (c'est juste un poison violent  )


----------



## Amok (23 Août 2004)

Moi j'ai un mec a poil au fond de mon verre!


bengilli, aout 2003


----------



## AmélieMelo (23 Août 2004)

nuitb


----------



## Amok (23 Août 2004)

Silence le nioub, t'étais pas là!


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Août 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu sait que la digitaline ? (c'est juste un poison violent  )



Da, moi speaker à peu près french mieux Imax retour pologne petites couettes blondes tressées !


----------



## cecilll3 (23 Août 2004)

"C'est une bonne laitiere, ça"

Bengilli posant son regard sur Xavière


----------



## bengilli (23 Août 2004)

"vas y tappes TANG sur pagesblanches.fr je suis sur qu'il y en a un d'ouvert à cette heure dans le XIIIème"

Bengilli à DocEvil sur le Powerbook d'Amok, Aout 2003


----------



## cecilll3 (23 Août 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Da, moi speaker à peu près french mieux Imax retour pologne petites couettes blondes tressées !




mon dieu c'est horrible


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Août 2004)

"Tu n'as pas vu mon verre avec la geisha ?" Amok à Mackie à l'air innocent


----------



## macinside (23 Août 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Da, moi speaker à peu près french mieux Imax retour pologne petites couettes blondes tressées !



toi connaître boulevard extérieur ?   

comme me le dit foguenne


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Août 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> toi connaître boulevard extérieur ?
> 
> comme me le dit foguenne



Oh ! Une souris bien grasse et qui vole  Merci Mackie


----------



## Amok (23 Août 2004)

j'ai la guitare qui me demange


bengilli citant yves duteil, paris aout 2003.


----------



## cecilll3 (23 Août 2004)

"Tu n'aurais pas dû éditer Cecil.
Il ne faut jamais céder à la pression."

Doc Evil


----------



## macinside (23 Août 2004)

"merci nicolas ! bois un verre à ma santé !"

Mr A.


----------



## cecilll3 (23 Août 2004)

"Moi je voudrais mourrir sur scène"

Cecil


----------



## macinside (23 Août 2004)

cecilll3 a dit:
			
		

> "Moi je voudrais mourrir sur scène"
> 
> Cecil



ça peu être possible  il y a de très bon campeur a la MGZ


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (23 Août 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> "Mon dieu, comment peut-on vomir autant de poulet croustillant?"
> 
> bengilli a propos de doc evil, Paris aout 2003.



 Poooovre bête !! (le poulet)...


"ça veut dire quoi "E Pericoloso Sporgersi" ??........ BOOoummmmMMmmmm "...
Quelqu'un à bord de la navette spatiale Columbia (entrant dans l'atmosphére) - fevrier 2003

 :rateau:


----------



## cecilll3 (23 Août 2004)

"Il ya une caballe derriere moi de la part des seigneureries, puisque c'est comme ça, je fais la gueule, na"

Cecil à qui se reconnaitra


----------



## Diablovic (23 Août 2004)

"C'est pas bien de tuer des gens? J'étais pas au courant!"
Un serial-killer condamné à la chaise électrique
 :rose:


----------



## Diablovic (23 Août 2004)

"Désolé pour le friendlyfire/teamkill! " moi un peu trop souvent :rateau:
(les gamerz comprendront )


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (23 Août 2004)

"je comprends pas, j'ai changé les piles hier !? ... bon, pas grave, branches le sur le secteur"...
Cloclo


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (23 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> "Ztafreu poewfpj ewqfhicbwq cwq wjehqhq mpffffff" Jean-Paul II in Urbi et Orbi 2004



Mhouahahahahah.... j'avais loupé celle là..... (JP en orbite... Amen)

SM le pape de la déconne....      (on peut voir la supermoumouteMobile ??)  :rateau:


----------



## Le Gognol (24 Août 2004)

"Bon les gars on va pas se laisser abattre quand même !"

J. F. Kennedy


----------



## poildep (24 Août 2004)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> "Bon les gars on va pas se laisser abattre quand même !"
> 
> J. F. Kennedy


----------



## macmarco (24 Août 2004)

"Buurrrp !!!" - Boris Eltsine à un sommet du G8.


----------



## macmarco (24 Août 2004)

"Hipsss !!" - Boris Eltsine à un conseil des ministres au Kremelin.


----------



## macmarco (24 Août 2004)

"C'est qui la vieille qui est tout le temps à côté de moi sur les photos ?" - Jacques Chirac.


----------



## loustic (24 Août 2004)

"Sais mois qu'ais la nouveaux prof du francais pourcoi laute il ait malad" La remplaçante à la rentrée.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (24 Août 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

>



Ouarfff je viens de la comprendre (oui je sais...)     

Ca me rappelle un bon gros fou rire bien gras dans un resto chinois de Mons (Belgique evidemment), la serveuse, la bouche entourée d'une triple rangée de boutons (!!!  :affraid:   ) prend la commande... à peine partie... une voix à peine audible "l'aurait pas du faire une fellation à un oursin..."         

Une autre que me compta très récemment un collégue Anglais, lors d'un déplacement en Chine, il constate avec amusement la mode locale qui est apparemment de prendre un prénom trés américanisé ("hello, my name is John... "...). Une superbe jeune Chinoise l'acceuil dans le hall de l'entreprise ou il y rendez vous... "Hello, my name is Swallow"......          :love:  :love:  :rose:


----------



## Amok (24 Août 2004)

J'ai la cithare qui me démange.

Ravi Shankar.


----------



## Amok (24 Août 2004)

Ce mec est un tube avec un trou à chaque bout.

Golf à propos de mackie.


----------



## Amok (24 Août 2004)

Toute ma vie j'ai révé d'être une hotesse de l'air.

DocEvil.


----------



## supermoquette (24 Août 2004)

"très mal barré pour lui " mackie à propos d'iMax


----------



## supermoquette (24 Août 2004)

"Allez, débanissez-moi, je le ferai plus..." Imax à mackie


----------



## molgow (24 Août 2004)

"Mon frère fout le bordel."
Le frère d'IMax à propos d'iMax.


----------



## tomtom (24 Août 2004)

_"Ma mère m'a dit Antoine fait-toi couper les cheveux, je lui ai dit ma mère je m'appelle pas Antoine"_

Jérome


----------



## Amok (24 Août 2004)

J'ai le mitard qui me démange.

imax à : 147.


----------



## supermoquette (24 Août 2004)

"Les portes du Bannitencier." 

Johnny "iMax" Mitchell


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (24 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> "Les portes du Bannitencier."
> 
> Johnny "iMax" Mitchell


----------



## Ed_the_Head (24 Août 2004)

"Ah, si j'avais su" Nostradamus (attribué à Paco Rabanne)


----------



## supermoquette (24 Août 2004)

Une suisse-aes en france

webo


----------



## Amok (24 Août 2004)

Mackie.


----------



## molgow (24 Août 2004)

"J'adore Lorie."
Olivier.w


----------



## Amok (24 Août 2004)

Depuis tout petit je fais un numéro de claquettes à ski. C'est un don pérignon, un atavisme cruciforme.

Sylko.


----------



## Amok (24 Août 2004)

Mike Brandt, pour ne pas se tromper.

imax à "la nuit des publivores".


----------



## supermoquette (24 Août 2004)

"Quels cheveux ?"

Benjamin


----------



## Amok (24 Août 2004)

Canton parle de Supermoquette, on dit : "la langue de Vaud".

Une Suissesse.


----------



## supermoquette (24 Août 2004)

si y pas de jeu sur mac moi je dis que c'est faute à kro$$$$$oft yihhhhhhhhhhhaaaaaaaa


jeromemac


----------



## supermoquette (24 Août 2004)

de source sûre les powerbook G6 sortirons avant noël


croquez-la-pomme


----------



## Amok (24 Août 2004)

Le seul truc qu'il a de super, c'est l'Amokette.

Anonyme.


----------



## Amok (24 Août 2004)

Transformez votre powerbook en friteuse sans odeur.

macbidouille.be


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Août 2004)

Relookez votre Mac en 25 leçons un soir de lune noire tout en mangeant de la raclette !

Webobidouille


----------



## Amok (24 Août 2004)

les Bretons sont intelligents, beaux, forts, vivent dans la plus belle région du monde et ne sont absolument pas chauvins. Je le sais : je suis Breton.

MacMarco.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (24 Août 2004)

Le poète a toujours raison
Qui voit plus haut que l'horizon
Et le futur est son royaume
Face à notre MacGénération
Je déclare avec Aragon
La femme est l'avenir de l'homme 

Heu je sais plus de qui c'est ça... tain c'est dingue, y a des trucs qu'on arrive pas à retenir    :rateau:


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Août 2004)

"Moi je travaille !"

Sonnyboy


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2004)

« Quand je vois le fric que la mère Rowland se fait avec la série des "Harry Potter", je pense de plus à plus à sortir "La Bible 2". », Dieu.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2004)

« J'ai le Ricard qui me démange. », supermoquette.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2004)

"et hop: un coup d'poule"

Amok


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (24 Août 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> « Quand je vois le fric que la mère Rowland se fait avec la série des "Harry Potter", je pense de plus à plus à sortir "La Bible 2". », Dieu.



  

(bonjour les droits d'hauteur)


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2004)

"Dieu est mon moi"

DocEvil


----------



## Amok (24 Août 2004)

Mes maitresses me coutent une fortune. Au petit matin, lorsque je veux filer, pour les rassurer je leur dit : "mais non, je vais revenir, je descend juste chercher les croissants. La preuve, regarde : je te laisse mes dents dans le verre".

The Big (Interview a Maxxx)


----------



## supermoquette (24 Août 2004)

-ce soir on fait la bringue
-pas de problème j'ai l'habitude

DocEvil répondant à Bengili, 2003


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Août 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Transformez votre powerbook en friteuse sans odeur.
> 
> macbidouille.be


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Août 2004)

"Ça y est je l'ai tondu ! Tu crois qu'il va laisser tomber MacG ?! "

La femme de TheBig à son fiston


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2004)

« Je sens le poids des ans... C'est terrible. Je commence même à avoir du mal à bouffer les frites en intraveineuse ! », thebig (interview à iMax).


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2004)

« Un café et l'addition. », Amok (au saut du lit).


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Août 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> « Un café et l'addition. », Amok (au saut du lit).




Rhôôôôôôôôôô !


----------



## Amok (24 Août 2004)

J'ai l'avatar qui me démange.

Un nioub.


----------



## tomtom (24 Août 2004)

"qu'est-ce qui m'est encore passé par la tête?"

Kurt Cobain


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Août 2004)

" Ne partez pas sans nous, laissez nous vous suivre! "

Un nioubie derrière un floodeur


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (24 Août 2004)

"C'est un jeune con qui finira par se blesser avec toutes ses cascades"...

Derrick à propos de Navaro - Tele7Jours Mai 2003


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2004)

« tomtom, ton avatar ressemble au cul de mon iPod ! », DocEvil.

« Avant ou après le supplice ? », Amok.


----------



## Amok (24 Août 2004)

Vou bruler este boné ridiculo.

Sylvia.


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Août 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> « tomtom, ton avatar ressemble au cul de mon iPod ! », DocEvil.
> 
> « Avant ou après le supplice ? », Amok.


----------



## Bassman (24 Août 2004)

"Mais ou est ce que j'ai pu foutre ce putain de gel ???"

anonyme dans sa salle de bain


----------



## tomtom (24 Août 2004)

"y'en a un peu plus, je vous le mets quand même?"

l'Amok avant de tutoyer


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2004)

"pffff moi j'arrete pas chaton de te carresser la bosse, mais impossible d'obtenir une erection, va falloir penser au viagra mon lapin"

Bassman


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (24 Août 2004)

"aucune medaille pour la France dans cette épreuve des JO, mais il faut bien reconnaitre que l'athléte Français ne s'est pas entierement remis de sa blessure" 
(variante 2 : aucune medaille... l'athléte Français a été serieusement géné par son concurrent ; variante 3 : ......)

Un journaliste sportif de la télé Française aux JO d'athénes 
(variante 2 : aux JO de Sydney ; variante 3 aux JO de Barcelone.....)

 :mouais:    :hein:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (24 Août 2004)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> "y'en a un peu plus, je vous le mets quand même?"
> 
> l'Amok avant de tutoyer


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Août 2004)

"On préfère un compliment menteur à une critique sincère."

Plaute extrait du livre Mostellaria


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (24 Août 2004)

Lapin, lapin... T'es la deuxième personne qui m'appelle comme ça. Autant j'avais trouvé ça mignon la première fois, que là, je sens comme un vieux souffle tiède me parcourir l'échine et si tu veux mon avis, ça ne présage rien de bon.

FAITES COMME MOI ! REFUSEZ L'EPISIOTOMIE DU DOCTEUR TROLL !!! 

réponse de BackCat à Bassman


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (24 Août 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> "On préfère un compliment menteur à une critique sincère."
> 
> Plaute extrait du livre Mostellaria



C'est toi le meilleur TibomonG4 !


----------



## supermoquette (24 Août 2004)

"J'ai reçu mon badge pour le keynote mais y a un grand "B" dessus ????"


Gribouille sur iCaht


----------



## Bassman (24 Août 2004)

"Mais si elle est bonne venez"

Jesus a ses apotres, en vacances sur la côté mediterraneene


----------



## Amok (24 Août 2004)

Je ne serais jamais admin, c'est tous des cons niveau olympique.

TomTom sur ichat, mai 2004.


----------



## supermoquette (24 Août 2004)

"Oh ! One more thing..."

un médecin à steve jobs


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Août 2004)

" L'humour n'est pas père de tous les vices" 

TibomonG4


----------



## Amok (24 Août 2004)

Lorsque j'ai dit à iMax que je me faisais ce week end un mont de Vénus, il m'a demandé où j'avais acheté ma fusée et si il fallait des chaussures à crampons.

Supermoquette.


----------



## Bassman (24 Août 2004)

"j'ai le bout rose et humide ce soir"

Supermoquette - iChat 2004


----------



## macmarco (24 Août 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> les Bretons sont intelligents, beaux, forts, vivent dans la plus belle région du monde et ne sont absolument pas chauvins. Je le sais : je suis Breton.
> 
> MacMarco.



Je ne te le fais pas dire !


----------



## Bassman (24 Août 2004)

"Elle marche bien ma Mob UTU, je n'ai plus de Tutsi"

 Dirigeant africain du Rwanda


----------



## inconnu(e) (24 Août 2004)

_- C'est quoi aimer ?
- C'est avoir envie de faire plaisir rien que pour le plaisir de faire plaisir._ 

de F. Garagnon


----------



## Amok (24 Août 2004)

Il parait que imax crie pendant l'amour mais cela n'a jamais été confirmé, sauf par Web'O dont le témoignage est sujet à caution.

anonyme.


----------



## Amok (24 Août 2004)

je suis peut-etre Suisse comme iMax, mais j'aurais pu être Belge comme Foguenne.

Web'O.


----------



## loustic (24 Août 2004)

Le cours baisse Roberto ! Vendez !

Le Boursicoteur peureux


----------



## Bassman (24 Août 2004)

"Qui reveut du pinard ?"

Jesus a ses apotres a la fin de la scene


----------



## poildep (24 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> "Qui reveut du pinard ?"
> 
> Jesus a ses apotres a la fin de la scene


"Tiens ? Où est Judas ?"
un peu après


----------



## Bassman (24 Août 2004)

"Charlotte, tu veux pas me frotter un peu le dos stp"

Marat dans son bain


----------



## supermoquette (24 Août 2004)

On va les niquer ces français !

un suisse à marignan


----------



## poildep (24 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> On va les niquer ces français !
> 
> un suisse à marignan


en quelle année ?


----------



## Amok (24 Août 2004)

C'est une jolie voiture, mais si j'avais été Monsieur Aston, je ne l'aurais pas appellée "Martine". C'est comme si j'appelais ma Citroën "Ginette".

Lemmy.


----------



## supermoquette (24 Août 2004)

"en quelle année ?" 

poildec à propos de la bataille de marignan


----------



## Bassman (24 Août 2004)

"Bouh qu'il est vilain !!!"

Esmeralda a Quasimodo


----------



## Ed_the_Head (24 Août 2004)

"Bon, ben je vais aller tisser un coup", Spiderman.


----------



## Bassman (24 Août 2004)

"En fait superman ne sait pas voler, je le sais j'ai testé"

G. Reeves.


----------



## supermoquette (24 Août 2004)

J'ai la "guitare" qui me démange

supermoquette


----------



## macmarco (24 Août 2004)

Ouh, qu'Ille-et-Vilaine !
Un comique anonyme.


----------



## Bassman (24 Août 2004)

"Putain, plus de batterie !!! Con de portable"

ET


----------



## Ed_the_Head (24 Août 2004)

Pour le plus grand, la personne à citer dans les soirées mondaines pour passer pour une star c'est ici


----------



## supermoquette (24 Août 2004)

3 Ghz within 12 months

steeve jobs


----------



## loustic (24 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> "Qui reveut du pinard ?"
> 
> Jesus a ses apotres a la fin de la scene



En ce temps-là, Jésus dit à ses apôtres :
Tous ceux qui n'ont pas de tabac fumeront celui des autres.
Puis se tournant vers Jean l'Apôtre bien-aimé il dit :
Tiens Jean voilà un franc, va chercher un litre de blanc.
etc.

Bernard Chiconnu


----------



## supermoquette (24 Août 2004)

les pommes ça peut pas être mauvais c'est plein de pectine !


MiniMe


----------



## Amok (24 Août 2004)

J'ai Raymond Barre qui me démange.

VGE.


----------



## Bassman (24 Août 2004)

Et tes enfants ca va ??

 GW Bush a la dinde de noel


----------



## tomtom (24 Août 2004)

_"J'ai ma guitare qui se démanche"_

Jimmy Hendrix


----------



## Bassman (24 Août 2004)

"Tu veux que je te chante une perceuse ??"

Chucky


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (24 Août 2004)

SuperBassman a dit:
			
		

> "En fait superman ne sait pas voler, je le sais j'ai testé"
> 
> G. Reeves.


----------



## Amok (24 Août 2004)

Je dois toute ma carrière a JPMiss

J. Travolta.


----------



## Spyro (24 Août 2004)

"Bon ok je sors"

 Spyro, in plein de posts sur macgé


----------



## Bassman (24 Août 2004)

"J'aime bien le gruyere, c'est ecrit gros"

Un aveugle chantant


----------



## Amok (24 Août 2004)

J'ai Yourcenar qui me démange.

Jean d'Ormesson.


----------



## Bassman (24 Août 2004)

*"Piiiiiiiiiiiiiiipiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii"*

Robocop


----------



## Ed_the_Head (24 Août 2004)

"Je te tiens, tu me tiens par la barbichette, le premier de nous deux qui rira aura une..." B. Cantat et M. Trintignant.


----------



## Spyro (24 Août 2004)

"Oh un petit truc brillant par terre ! C'est joli."

  Spyro, in "j'ai des problèmes d'attent

  Oh là un autre !
  Ah non c'est le même.


----------



## Amok (24 Août 2004)

Depuis qu'on lui a posé un anus artificiel, il ne se sent plus pisser.


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Août 2004)

"Donnez-moi des morpions" 

Un joueur de la française des jeux


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (24 Août 2004)

"Braspizniek gravatchi znieptaki Fransosich croub wovicakiocha" *
(* viens poser tes ptites fesses de Francais là à coté de moi mon lapin)

Un camarade de chambré à B. Cantat


----------



## Bassman (24 Août 2004)

"un petit pas pour moi, un grand pas pour l'humanité.....snif snif, dans quoi j'ai marché moi ???"

N. Armstrong


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Août 2004)

"On prend un solitaire et on joue à deux !"

Deux joueurs de la française des jeux


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (24 Août 2004)

"Je suis un acteur comique"

Christian Clavier


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Août 2004)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> "Je suis un acteur comique"
> 
> Christian Clavier


----------



## Spyro (24 Août 2004)

"pioche"

 un mineur de 12 ans jouant aux 7 familles dans une mine de diamants


----------



## Bassman (24 Août 2004)

"La starak est la vitrine artisitique d'universal musique france" (10/2003)

P. Negre


----------



## macmarco (24 Août 2004)

"C'est quoi le 'tîm' (thym) ?"
Une candidate de télé-réalité.


----------



## Bassman (24 Août 2004)

"Non milou, sur ce coup....tintin"

Tintin refusant un os a milou


----------



## macmarco (24 Août 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _*"Jean-Marc est gentil."*_
> Roberto V. in _"L'hébergé"_



"Et vous trouvez ça drôle ?"
JM in _Les érudits_.


----------



## Bassman (24 Août 2004)

"Qui veut toucher la queue du  mickey ??"

M. Jackson a eurodisney


----------



## Amok (24 Août 2004)

"C'est quoi ton mail perso?"


Envoi automatique de Roberto Vendez lorsqu'une forumeuse poste pour la première fois.


----------



## Amok (24 Août 2004)

"Quale è il vostro indirizzo posta elettronica?"

Mail journalier de Roberto Vendez sur bellucci.com


----------



## Bassman (24 Août 2004)

"aisse ce que tu bése ?"

Envoi automatique de Mackie lorsqu'une forumeuse poste pour la première fois.


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Août 2004)

" Isquonce"

L'Amok à Imax 



PS: je l'adore celui là


----------



## Bassman (24 Août 2004)

"Et ton frere ca va ?"

 _________* a Imax

 (*) Post interactif : Toi aussi met ton pseudo a la place des tirets pour donner une nouvelle combinaison qui marche aussi


----------



## Amok (24 Août 2004)

"Wat is jouw adres e-mail? "

mail automatique de Roberto vendez sur girlsalone.nl


----------



## Amok (24 Août 2004)

"Welches ist deine E-Mail Adresse?"

Mail automatique de roberto Vendez sur macgirls.de


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Août 2004)

"J'ai la basse que vibre mieux dans les graves"

Bassman


----------



## Amok (24 Août 2004)

" I have the guitar which itches me"

Mail de Roberto vendez sur "girls-fans-of-guitar.gb"


----------



## Bassman (24 Août 2004)

"Who the fuck are you ??"

Reponse d'un forumeur au mail de roberto


----------



## tomtom (24 Août 2004)

_Sinon, t'as des nouvelle de Goldorak?_

Capitain Flam à Albator


----------



## Bassman (24 Août 2004)

"Tu pourrais te laver apres le depart de spiderman, moi ca me degoutte"

Superman a Wonderwoman


----------



## supermoquette (24 Août 2004)

(gag sonore avant modération)


-what's the difference between oral sex and anal sex ?


-oral sex makes the day, anal sex makes the hole weak


ma collègue galloise


(bizarre mais là j'ôse même pas dire " je sors" )


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Août 2004)

"  "

Roberto découvrant que Monica n'a pas répondu 

"   "

Roberto reprenant contenance en voyant arriver Pépita


----------



## Spyro (24 Août 2004)

"Beuuuurp"

 DocEvil in _Le seigneur des forums_


----------



## Bassman (24 Août 2004)

"Cherie, t'as remis ton slip par dessus ton pantalon"

Lois Lane a superman


----------



## Amok (24 Août 2004)

Ho la chitarra che me prude.

Texte anonyme d'un parchemin italien (env. 1218), coll. Biblioth. nation. ©musée du louvre.


----------



## Bassman (24 Août 2004)

"J'vous fait l'plein madame ??"

Supermoquette en pleine parade amoureuse


----------



## macinside (24 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> (gag sonore avant modération)
> 
> 
> -what's the difference between oral sex and anal sex ?
> ...




_elle suce ?
_ 

Remi G.


----------



## macmarco (24 Août 2004)

"Un coup de boule, ça ne se refuse pas !"
Un Coup De Boule Addict Anonyme.


----------



## Bassman (24 Août 2004)

"un coup de boules ca se refuse pas !"

Une femme a la morale legere


----------



## Amok (24 Août 2004)

"Non, non, moi y en a pas vu de chameaux traces"

Mackie répondant a des touristes japonais dans les allées du musée du louvre.


----------



## macinside (24 Août 2004)

"NNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNooooooooooooooooooonnnnnnnnnnnn"

les WC voyant arrivé surpermoquette


----------



## Bassman (24 Août 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> "NNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNooooooooooooooooooonnnnnnnnnnnn"
> 
> les WC voyant arrivé surpermoquette


  Ca me rappelle le *Bescherelle *voyant mackie arriver


----------



## Spyro (24 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Ca me rappelle le *Bescherelle *voyant mackie arriver


 "J'allais le dire"

 Spyro, lisant un post de Bassou


----------



## macmarco (24 Août 2004)

"Met oui, met oui, l'aiqole et fini !"
Mackie à la fin de ses études.


----------



## Amok (24 Août 2004)

"Mackie c'est l'éjaculateur précoce du ban"

(forums modérateurs).


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (24 Août 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _"Y traine avec Candy©. Elle aime les fulguro-poings, à c' qu'on raconte."_
> Albator à Captain Flam in _"Okay, okay, caaaalme : je sors."_



Oui mais c'est surtout l'astero Hache qui l'envoie en l'air 
Goldorak (dealer notoire)


----------



## anntraxh (24 Août 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _"Un mot de plus, et je BALANCE !"_
> Anntraxh à Roberto V. par MP in : _"Warf ! Toi mec je te tiens par les c... bien serré !"_




Roberto ? une de plus dans ce genre là ... et je BALANCE ! 

    :rateau:


----------



## macmarco (24 Août 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _"Done moi ta min é pran la miene-neu..."_
> eva@Trucmachinchose@eva in : _"on nété dan la maime clase le proffe de fransé été maladde toutte lané"_
> :mouais:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (24 Août 2004)

superCarpet a dit:
			
		

> ...ma collègue galloise...



... Tu la présenterais à un nioub... ???


----------



## Silvia (24 Août 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Vou bruler este boné ridiculo.
> 
> Sylvia.



      
Estàs escusado!


----------



## bebert (24 Août 2004)

"(air méfiant)" _Macinside_


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2004)

"j'peux avoir un délai?"

bebert


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Août 2004)

Alèm avant : "MacG c'est génial ! "

Alèm après : "MacG, qu'est-ce que c'est MacG !"


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2004)

"ma sieste quotidienne est sacrée"

LucG


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Août 2004)

Mackie à Veejee: " Pousse-toi de là que je m'y mette !"


----------



## Hurrican (24 Août 2004)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> Roberto ? une de plus dans ce genre là ... et je BALANCE !


dit la VIERGE Anntraxh dans un rugissement digne d'un LION ! C'est que Roberto tel un BELIER foncait sur tout ce qui bouge ! Certains l'auraient comparer à un TAUREAU piqué par un SCORPION, mais, depuis qu'il avait franchi le tropique du CAPRICORNE, il ne cessait de repenser au deux GEMEAUX, en train de S'AGITER sur un banc de POISSONS après qu'on leur ait annoncé qu'ils étaient atteint d'un CANCER du colon, lié à un abus de recto-VERSEAU.

C'est triste, hein.


----------



## macmarco (24 Août 2004)

"Tout ce qui n'est pas donné est perdu".
Lemmy.


----------



## anntraxh (24 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> dit la VIERGE Anntraxh dans un rugissement digne d'un LION ! C'est que Roberto tel un BELIER foncait sur tout ce qui bouge ! Certains l'auraient comparer à un TAUREAU piqué par un SCORPION, mais, depuis qu'il avait franchi le tropique du CAPRICORNE, il ne cessait de repenser au deux GEMEAUX, en train de S'AGITER sur un banc de POISSONS après qu'on leur ait annoncé qu'ils étaient atteint d'un CANCER du colon, lié à un abus de recto-VERSEAU.
> 
> C'est triste, hein.



en fait, je suis VRAIMENT une balance ... !!! (voir mon profil !)


----------



## Amok (24 Août 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> "Tout ce qui n'est pas donné est perdu".
> Lemmy.



Moi, quand je donne un pain, il n'est pas perdu pour tout le monde.


Bassman.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Moi, quand je donne un pain, il n'est pas perdu pour tout le monde.
> 
> 
> Bassman.


----------



## macmarco (24 Août 2004)

"Je les ai, Rudy !"
The Specials.


----------



## Hurrican (24 Août 2004)

"Non pas de glacon dans mon Whisky"
E.J Smith, capitaine du Titanic.


----------



## Amok (24 Août 2004)

hand is maï bottome, it chicquen ? 

Mackie Inside.


----------



## Amok (24 Août 2004)

[Véridique]

"Au début c'est : du cul, du cul, du cul, et après c'est pire... Le fantôme spermique arrive !"

Mackie, Bar 'Art O'Really', Paris AES 2002.


----------



## macinside (24 Août 2004)

"batmmmannnnnn nanananannananana"

foguenne


----------



## macinside (24 Août 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> [Véridique]
> 
> "Au début c'est : du cul, du cul, du cul, et après c'est pire !"
> 
> Mackie, Bar 'Art O'Really', Paris AES 2002.



chut


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Août 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> [Véridique]
> 
> "Au début c'est : du cul, du cul, du cul, et après c'est pire... Le fantôme spermique arrive !"
> 
> Mackie, Bar 'Art O'Really', Paris AES 2002.


    :mouais:    :mouais:


----------



## Amok (24 Août 2004)

[Véridique]

Conversation téléphonique avec mon banquier :

Lui- Tu regardes parfois tes relevés bancaires ?
Moi- Euh non....
Lui- C'est bien ce que je pensais !

 :affraid:


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Août 2004)

Mackie : "Dis l'Amok plus grand je pourrais jouer avec ton bouton de bannissement?"

Amok papapoule: "Fiston le bouton de bannissement c'est perso comme un banquier moins on s'en sert mieux c'est car plus on s'en sert plus il devient sensible"


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (24 Août 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> ...
> Et pour conclure, de huit coups de ciseaux il découpe ma carte bleue.
> ...



Quel banquier dispendieux... un seul coup suffit...


----------



## Nephou (24 Août 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Heu...
> 
> 
> :mouais:
> ...


 
 C'est plus gaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrdes que gaaaaaaaaaaaaardes non ?

 B.L. in _on fait ce qu'on peut_


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2004)

"*Bon, alors, y en a qui paient pas leurs dettes..."

macmarco

_t'as le même banquier que Roberto_


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (24 Août 2004)

"Bon... demain je bosse.. je le jure..."

LeConcombreMaské

   :mouais:


----------



## Amok (24 Août 2004)

"j'ai la guitare qui me démange"

(mon banquier)


----------



## supermoquette (24 Août 2004)

"le petit pont de bois, le..."


mackie soulevant son duvet le matin


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (24 Août 2004)

"j'ai croisé Bassman hier à l'orée du bois... qu'est ce qu'il m'a épisiotomie"

BackCat


----------



## supermoquette (24 Août 2004)

"Vivre éternellement ne saurait être une obligation. Il faut d'abord, au minimum en avoir envie." 


raël à propos du clonage


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2004)

« Et sinon, ça gaze ? », Misou-Misou.


----------



## energizer (24 Août 2004)

"le lundi matin, le canard était toujours vivant"

Robert Lamoureux à sonnyboy


----------



## Bassman (24 Août 2004)

"sisi je joue en ultra high avec une 9800pro a Doom3"
Jin.roh - philosophe

PS : Pardon c'est du langage de gamerz, mais ca nous fait bien rire


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (24 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> PS : Pardon c'est du langage de gamerz, mais ca nous fait bien rire



ha ben finalement,  je vais ptet aller y faire un tour au forum gamerz ... heu fo un gilet par balles ?


----------



## Bassman (24 Août 2004)

[veridique]
"aujourd'hui, j'aide a la lutte anti dopage dans un comité regional car il s'agit vraiment d'un fleau"
Jesaispusonnom - ancien coéquipier de Virenque dans l'equipe festina, reconnu coupable

NDR : Non, non le ridicule ne tue pas.... Et y'en a qui ont vraiment honte de rien


----------



## Amok (24 Août 2004)

Hein ?

Mackie.


----------



## macinside (24 Août 2004)

"joeystar cherche amok
-pourquoi ?
-il en reste un bout dans sa mâchoire"


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2004)

"emporté par la houle"

macinside de retour d'une AES


----------



## Bassman (24 Août 2004)

- "c'est quoi cette gallette au pied du lit ??"
- "je sais pas, c'est pas toi ??"
- "non je me souviens pas avoir vomi"
- "moi non plus"

Bass devisant avec un pote de rugby, le lendemain d'une petite fiesta arrosée


----------



## Amok (24 Août 2004)

avec le temps, va, tout s'en va
l'autre qu'on adorait, qu'on cherchait sous la pluie
l'autre qu'on devinait au détour d'un regard
entre les mots, entre les lignes et sous le fard
d'un serment maquillé qui s'en va faire sa nuit
avec le temps tout s'évanouit


Léo ferré.


----------



## Amok (24 Août 2004)

J'ai plombé.

Amok.


----------



## supermoquette (24 Août 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Un petit café ?
> - Heu *un quoi ?*... C'est quel labo qui fait ça ?"_
> Lance Armstrong in _"Plus haut que Neil, moins beau que Louis"_


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (24 Août 2004)

"comme un ouragan..."

Stephanie de M - Rockstar intermitente (à oxygéne)


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (24 Août 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Un petit café ?
> - Heu *un quoi ?*... C'est quel labo qui fait ça ?"_
> Lance Armstrong in _"Plus haut que Neil, moins beau que Louis"_



comme SM :


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (24 Août 2004)

"le ridicule ne tue p.....harghhhhhhhh........!!!"

 Jean Pierre R. - Paris - Toréfacteur


----------



## macmarco (24 Août 2004)

"Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard."
vBulletin.


----------



## Amok (24 Août 2004)

Ce forum est pourri de nains, et certains n'ont meme pas de brouette pour décorer un jardin.

Supermoquette.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (24 Août 2004)

"mefm fas mal...  :casse: "

Une hotesse de l'air dans le même avion que JoeyStar - intermitent du bourpif


----------



## macmarco (24 Août 2004)

"Votants: 3563870843. Vous ne pouvez pas participer à ce sondage."
La machine.


----------



## supermoquette (24 Août 2004)

T'as dis ça ?

iMax sur iChat


----------



## Spyro (24 Août 2004)

"Housse bed"

Michael Jackson, faisant son lit


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2004)

"j'veux pas aller à l'école"

macinside apprenant à parler


----------



## macmarco (24 Août 2004)

"Localisation: PNG sur Yvette"
Spyro.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2004)

"fluctuat nec mergitur"

macinside (souvent)


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (24 Août 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> "Housse bed"
> 
> Michael Jackson, faisant son lit




Oouarff


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (24 Août 2004)

"je suis ministre de l'environnement"

Une grosse femme vulgaire en tailleur rose bonbon il y a quelques mois


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (24 Août 2004)

"je m'occupait d'écologie"

Roselyne B. - manequin chez Olida (à St Jean Pied de Porc)


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Août 2004)

"Si vous n'avez pas le pied marin, ne vous accrochez pas à mon coeur !"
Un artichaut qui perd ses feuilles.


"Si vous avez le coeur fragile, laissez-vous porter !"
Une vieille branche qui refleurit.


"Si vous voulez le printemps, écoutez tomber la pluie de décembre"
Une hirondelle qui chante.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2004)

« Ça m'en touche une sans faire bouger l'autre. », Amanda Lear.


----------



## supermoquette (24 Août 2004)

http://www.badgerbadgerbadger.com/

iMax toutes les 10 minutes sur iChat (la honte)


----------



## Spyro (24 Août 2004)

"Faut pas pousser"

Une fleur hors saison.


----------



## Spyro (24 Août 2004)

"laï laï laï"

Enrico Macias in _un peu partout en fait_

"laï laï laï"

Simon & Garfunkel ( :love: ) in _The Boxer_


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2004)

« Je suis polygrotte. », Notre-Dame de Lourdes, de Fatima et d'ailleurs.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (24 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> http://www.badgerbadgerbadger.com/
> 
> iMax toutes les 10 minutes sur iChat (la honte)



Heu... le doute m'habite... sont ce bien des blaireaux ?? ... il ya un rapport avec ça ?!


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2004)

« Le lion et l'agneau partageront la même couche, mais l'agneau ne dormira pas beaucoup. », Woody Allen.


----------



## Spyro (24 Août 2004)

"sont ce bien des blaireaux ??"

LeConcombreMaske à propos de moquette et iMax


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2004)




----------



## Spyro (24 Août 2004)

"huit Eurekart !!"

Archimède regardant l'heure dans son bain et s'apercevant qu'il est à la bourre pour son rendez-vous avec Marat (autre grand amateur de baignoires).


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2004)

« En voiture Simone ! », Jean-Paul Sartre.


----------



## Bassman (24 Août 2004)

"quelqu'un a du feu ?"

Neron a des potes catholiques


----------



## macinside (24 Août 2004)

"chérie je crois que ça va couper"

Louis XVI a sa femme


----------



## lumai (24 Août 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> « Je suis polygrotte. », Notre-Dame de Lourdes, de Fatima et d'ailleurs.


----------



## supermoquette (24 Août 2004)

- iMax ?
- Oui ?
- DEHORS !!!

dialogue quotidien du toubarvert


----------



## Bassman (24 Août 2004)

"raaaah ca gratte l'eczéma"

Napoleon, un main dans la chemise


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (24 Août 2004)

"j'suis pas fan de légumes.... par contre j'aime bien les vegétariennes"...

Landru


----------



## Bassman (24 Août 2004)

"J'ai beau essayer de planter, je crosi que j'ai décidément pas la main verte"

Dutroux a propos de son jardin


----------



## macinside (24 Août 2004)

"hého, hého, on rentre du boulot"

webo, beru, gjouvenat et autres nains suisse


----------



## bengilli (24 Août 2004)

"ptain si ils continuent à saouler je colle un htaccess sur le root de MacG"

Simon J.


----------



## ederntal (25 Août 2004)

Je sais pas si ça a déja été dis mais j'ai quelques citations de grands philosophes :

"Vive le week end" Lorie
"C'est pas ma faute à moi" Alizée
"A paris, la boite la plus branchée, c'est les bains" Claude François


----------



## ederntal (25 Août 2004)

Et une pas trop connue :
"One more thing" mais je sais plus l'auteur!!!


----------



## Spyro (25 Août 2004)

ederntal a dit:
			
		

> Et une pas trop connue :
> "One more thing" mais je sais plus l'auteur!!!


"Déjà bu" 

"et rebu(t)" 

à ce propos, une citation:

"utilise la recherche"


----------



## Finn_Atlas (25 Août 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

>



C'est du barbapapa© !


----------



## poildep (25 Août 2004)

"qu'est ce que je fous ici ?" 
moi à chaque fois que je viens me coller sur macGé


----------



## Bassman (25 Août 2004)

"Qui a eteind la lumiere ??"

Toutankhamon a la fermeture de sa demeure funéraire


----------



## piro (25 Août 2004)

"je déclare la guerre à l'iraq"
Bush pére et fils


----------



## Bassman (25 Août 2004)

"j'me tapperais bien un hotesse"

Joey Star a Kool Shen


----------



## supermoquette (25 Août 2004)

Penches-toi

Un douanier


----------



## Bassman (25 Août 2004)

"Et ca te fais rire ??? connasse !!"

La vache milka a la vache qui rit en rentrant de chez le coiffeur


----------



## Anonyme (25 Août 2004)

*"C'EST ENTRE MOI ET BLACKCAT LES AUTRE LAISSEZ TOMBER, JE N'AI RIEN CONTRE VOUS"*
Un geekotroll en colère


----------



## Bassman (25 Août 2004)

"Allez vient, on se fait un tite fete entre poteaux"
Lady Diana a Dody al Fahied


----------



## Spyro (25 Août 2004)

_"La Béhème"_

 C. Aznavour. (presque)


----------



## Nephou (25 Août 2004)

_Pousse-toi de là que je m'y mette_

R. Siffredi in T. Cash


----------



## Bassman (25 Août 2004)

"noooooooooooooooooooooon pas le papier d'alu dans la vache milka"

Marmotte contre-maitre a une marmotte jeune embauchée


----------



## Nephou (25 Août 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> _Pousse-toi de là que je m'y mette_
> 
> R. Siffredi in T. Cash


 :rose:


----------



## Bassman (25 Août 2004)

"Tu veux voir ma bite ??"
O. de Kerzauzon


----------



## supermoquette (25 Août 2004)

Hé hé

Dary Cowl


----------



## Bassman (25 Août 2004)

"C'est pas l'homme qui prend ma mere, c'est mon pere qui la prend"

 Renaud in "first version of songs"


----------



## Amok (25 Août 2004)

J'ai révé cette nuit que je faisais l'amour a un lombric. 

iMax.


----------



## Dark Templar (25 Août 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> J'ai révé cette nuit que je faisais l'amour a un lombric.
> 
> iMax.


 Le message original était :


			
				amok a dit:
			
		

> J'ai révé cette nuit que je faisais l'amour a un lombric. En fait je me masturbais juste dans mon sommeil.
> 
> iMax


----------



## Bassman (25 Août 2004)

"Et ta femme, elle va bien ??"

2 nageuses chinoises devisant


----------



## Amok (25 Août 2004)

Finn_Atlas existe : je l'ai rencontré.

Finn_Atlas.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (25 Août 2004)

"cette nuit j'ai fait un cauchemard.... iMax me faisait l'amour"

Un lombric


----------



## Anonyme (25 Août 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Finn_Atlas existe : je l'ai rencontré.
> 
> Finn_Atlas.


Moi aussi.

Moi


----------



## Amok (25 Août 2004)

"Il faudra bien un jour l'annoncer à tes parents"

iMax à Web'O.


----------



## Amok (25 Août 2004)

Mon frère est dans la cave et mon polichinel dans le tiroir.

iMax (in : "Mes pensées sont si profondes qu'elles sentent le pétrole")


----------



## loustic (25 Août 2004)

Encore et toujours des vérités archiconnues concernant
les petits copains !!!   Retour aux citations historiques :

Le fond de l'air est frais.     Vercingétorix


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (25 Août 2004)

"Mouarffff... il ose TOUT Bassman...     "

LeConCombreMaske


----------



## Amok (25 Août 2004)

Ce que tu me fais à l'intérieur se voit à l'exterieur.

Une admiratrice.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (25 Août 2004)

"la même chose, comme d'habitude ?"

Le barman du bar MacG en me regardant dans les yeux


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (25 Août 2004)

"ptin elle tire pas cte caisse !!"

Ayrton Senat - maçon (ben oui, c'est au pied du mur qu'on reconnait......)


----------



## Bassman (25 Août 2004)

"mais enfin papa, j'ai meme pas mit mon maillot de bain"

Gregory a travers son sac poubelle


----------



## Bassman (25 Août 2004)

Et pourquoi plus que d'autres qui pouraient etre considerées toutes aussi limite ???


----------



## Amok (25 Août 2004)

Longtemps je me suis levé de bonheur.

Marcel "ZeBig" Lebowski ("Mémé Moires")


----------



## Nexka (25 Août 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _"Putain c'est diiiingue c' que j'aime Labit !!"_
> Nexka in _"Mon XV de France idéal"_
> 
> _"Mais *NON enfin ! Pas du tout !!!*"_
> ...



Pour une fois que je disais rien, il trouve quand même le moyen de faire exploser ma boite à MP  :mouais:  :hein:  :hein:   

Sinon à propos de Labit, une phrase de Salviac, alors que Labit ratait sa pénalité:

"Et la tentative de Labit capote"






_Me voila à citer Salviac moi... Oula...._


----------



## Anonyme (25 Août 2004)

Sonnyboy : tabou !


----------



## Amok (25 Août 2004)

Au delà des étangs, au dessus des vallées,
Des montagnes et des bois de la douce helvétie,
Par delà le soleil, par delà les éthers,
Par delà les confins des sphères étoilées,
Mon esprit, tu te meus avec agilité,
Et comme un bon nageur qui se pâme dans l'onde,
Tu sillonnes gaîment l'immensité profonde
Avec une indiscible et mâle volupté.

iMax (Monologues, 2004).


----------



## Spyro (25 Août 2004)

_quant aux fonds d'écran, ça va l' faire à nouveau bientôt *promis* sans déconner !

_Rob' artiste prometteur


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (25 Août 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> _Me voila à citer Salviac moi... Oula...._


----------



## Bassman (25 Août 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Pas plus peut-être autant. Je ne sais pas.
> Mauvais argument : *je te parle de celle-ci !*


 Et moi je parle precisement de celle ci dans le même contexte que les autres. Faire sa prude sur un sujet et pas sur d'autres ? Ambiguité de l'humour. Peut on rire de tout ? Oui, c'est pas pour autant que je me "moque" de cette affaire dramatique, ou que je l'ignore. Et c'est pas pour autant que je ne respecte pas.


----------



## Amok (25 Août 2004)

_quant aux fonds d'écran, ça va l' faire à nouveau bientôt promis sans déconner !_

Rob' artiste promoteur.


----------



## Spyro (25 Août 2004)

_Chacun a une sensibilité différente.
  Il n'appartient à personne de discuter ce qui choque les autres.
_
    Spyro


----------



## Amok (25 Août 2004)

_J'ai fait fortune en vendant des horloges Suisses dans les pays du Maghreb : toutes les heures elles chantent "couscous"._


Web'O ("les échos").


----------



## Nephou (25 Août 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> _J'ai fait fortune en vendant des horloges Suisses dans les pays du Maghreb : toutes les heures elles chantent "couscous"._
> 
> 
> Web'O ("les échos").


 _Mais attendez la sortie du nouveau modèle : il égraine le heures_

 Web'O ("Challenges")


----------



## Nexka (25 Août 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> _Mais attendez la sortie du nouveau modèle : il égraine le heures_
> 
> Web'O ("Challenges")


----------



## Bassman (25 Août 2004)

"cheval dire a ma mere"

Fils de roberto apres que ce dernier lui ai pincé les fesses


----------



## Nephou (25 Août 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

>


 _un rire de Nexka gomme tous les chagin du monde
_
 un soupir in _Papa maman moi et la com'_


----------



## supermoquette (25 Août 2004)

-tu crois pas que c'est un peu lourd si je post ça ?
-nooooooooon

sm à amok


----------



## Amok (25 Août 2004)

"la grande Motte, c'est une fille ?" (Air gourmand)

Mackie.


----------



## supermoquette (25 Août 2004)

Elle est nul Lorie

Annie Cordy


----------



## Nephou (25 Août 2004)

"- fu frois fa feu ve defrai raffer ma mouffstafe"
supermoquette in _On refait l'action?_

"- mmmm... c'est pas ta moustache"
anonyme du XXIe siècle


----------



## Nephou (25 Août 2004)

"Burp" (air vicié)
Mackie in _mes tréfonds de bouteille_


----------



## Nephou (25 Août 2004)

"C'est fou ce que je perds comme temps à faire reluire mes boules"

  Bassman in _Bassou superstar_


----------



## piro (25 Août 2004)

"un cigare monica ?"
Bill.C Washington


----------



## Amok (25 Août 2004)

Mackie, c'est un garçon ?

La grande Motte.


----------



## supermoquette (25 Août 2004)

erf

azzedine, apatride trouvé sur le toubar


----------



## Nephou (25 Août 2004)

" Que faites-vous le matin ? Moi je regarde mes seins car je pense à mes roberts tôt."

 M. Belluci in _Public_ (traduction libre de M. Zebig)


----------



## donatello (25 Août 2004)

"Tu finiras sous un pont"

(le Prince Charles à Diana)


----------



## Amok (25 Août 2004)

C'est qui Marcel Proust ? Il faut le banir ?

Mackie, iChat.


----------



## Azzedine (25 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> erf
> 
> azzedine, apatride trouvé sur le toubar



Oui je dis beaucoup erf
Quand au reste :
"Ce qui ne me concerne pas ne ne derange pas"


----------



## Nexka (25 Août 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> _un rire de Nexka gomme tous les chagin du monde
> _
> un soupir in _Papa maman moi et la com'_


:love: :love: :love: :love:
Hepp!! Le Rob!!! Prends en de la graine, c'est comme ça qu'on doit parler à une fille      :love:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Août 2004)

L'Amok au Cadix a l'essieu de velours

Le roi du pet Troll...


----------



## supermoquette (25 Août 2004)

Salut, ça va ?

moi à mon boss


----------



## Nephou (25 Août 2004)

"Arf ! Maintenant je comprends ce que veut dire 'crâne d'oeuf' !"

Jean-Luc à son fils


----------



## macinside (25 Août 2004)

l'Amok de cadix sombre en bretagne

Journal des années 70


----------



## macinside (25 Août 2004)

Mondial moquette


un concurrent de Saint Maclou


----------



## Anonyme (25 Août 2004)

"Pendant l'occupation, le maquis se gagnait. Aujourd'hui, le Mackie est définitivement perdu !"

Jean Moulin, devant sa meule


----------



## Amok (25 Août 2004)

- Mackie sera t-il là tous les jours à l'Apple expo ?
- A ton avis ?
- Oui, c'est une question conne.

Chris sur iChat.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Août 2004)

- « J'ai très bien connu Ramsès II.
- Dans une vie antérieure ?
- Non. Dans celle-ci, pourquoi ? », Amok, entretiens avec Paco Rabane.


----------



## Bassman (25 Août 2004)

"Allez mackie, leve mon bagne, c'etait pas moi"

Guillaume Seznec, conversation avec mackie, Ichat


----------



## Bassman (25 Août 2004)

"Quel voleur ce Rudy"

JP Papin, en concurrence a marseille


----------



## supermoquette (25 Août 2004)

"Femme qui pleure à moitié dans ton lit"


Amok poussant la coupable


----------



## Nexka (25 Août 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _"Femme qui rit à moitié dans ton lit"_
> Dicton populaire à la con. Ça se saurait.
> 
> _"Femme qui pleure à moitié dans ton lit"_
> ...





Oui mais là tu as assemblé les deux moitiés qui étaient hors du lit  
Dommmaaaaaagee   
Anonyme dans "comment sortir du lit de Roberto"


----------



## Amok (25 Août 2004)

Ce que je préfère dans le Rollmops, c'est le Rollmops. Gustativement parlant, il n'y a qu'un plat que je mets au dessus : c'est le supositoire anti toux.

DocEvil (Matin bonheur, france 2)


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (25 Août 2004)

"je ne réalise et ne produit que des films intellectuellement enrichissants"

J.L. Besson - Charcuterie en gros, 1/2 gros et detail.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Août 2004)

- « Pascal, tu as du plâtre sur la joue...
- Non, c'est ma joue.
- Oh. », Gribouille, entretiens avec l'Amok.


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Août 2004)

......


----------



## Bassman (25 Août 2004)

-"Mais puisque je vous dit que je les ai vu"
-"Pas avec cette correction"

Marcel Vincent a son opticien


----------



## Anonyme (25 Août 2004)

« La cryogénisation, c'est le futur ! Le mien en tout cas. », Amok in "J'ai plus de souvenirs que si j'avais mille ans".


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Août 2004)

Gribouille : _ "Doc je peux manger la pomme ?"_

Doc : _ "Oui mais fait attention à ne pas me décoiffer !" _


----------



## Amok (25 Août 2004)

Je suis contre la cryogénisation : je déteste l'idée d'avoir froid au cul.


DocEvil (Un poireau dans le marteau piqueur, 2003)


----------



## Bassman (25 Août 2004)

"j'aime bien les tremblements de terre, ca me secoue la main sans que je fournisse d'effort, et a la fin j'ai un grand sourire de soulagement"
Un branleur


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (25 Août 2004)

"Non non, si je porte des bas et des portes jartelles, c'est pour mon propre plaisir"....

la secrétaire de direction  :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Août 2004)

......


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Août 2004)

......


----------



## supermoquette (25 Août 2004)

......

Tibo dans Ma logorrhée


----------



## Nephou (25 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ......
> 
> Tibo dans Ma logorrhée


 

 Nephou dans _y'a de l'auto effaçage de post je me demande pourquoi_


----------



## touba (25 Août 2004)

_"si j'avais su j'aurai pas venu"_ *Jules César à Napoléon - Novembre 1917*

extrait du dictionnaire de la connerie, édition 2007


----------



## Spyro (25 Août 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> ......


_Allez allez encore un effort ça va sortir_

Anonyme, _je veux pas savoir où_


----------



## Bassman (25 Août 2004)

"Je te dit que 2 au carré et 2+2 Sénégal"

Touba revise ses maths


----------



## touba (25 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> "Je te dit que 2 au carré et 2+2 Sénégal"
> 
> Touba revise ses maths



Sénégal si tu le dis Touba...   

hi hi hi...


----------



## supermoquette (25 Août 2004)

Ça vole haut...

Un pilote de ligne consultant le bar macgé au dessus de new-york


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (25 Août 2004)

"Enfin ! je repose en pets"

Epitaphe de Misou Misou (honteusement pompé par son proctologue)


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (25 Août 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _"1 St-Hubert
> Brocolis (voir aussi choux fleur ?)
> Tarama
> Pain de mie
> ...



   
(j'y avais renoncé.. hélas   )


----------



## MrStone (25 Août 2004)

"Surtout ne touche pas à ce b....."

Un pilote de Tupolev



 désolé :rose:


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ......
> 
> Tibo dans Ma logorrhée




Je suis en verve


----------



## Amok (25 Août 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _"1 bouteille rosé Prov.
> Boite Magnum x6 (vanille) (ou caramel)
> Voir CD Boléro Ravel ?
> Tahiti Douche pomme verte (ou caramel)
> ...




  

Le détail qui tue :  *"La Fiesta"*


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (25 Août 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _"1 bouteille rosé Prov.
> Boite Magnum x6 (vanille) (ou caramel)
> Voir CD Boléro Ravel ?
> Tahiti Douche pomme verte (ou caramel)
> ...



ouarfff       toujours plus fort
(au fait... manquerait pas "gobelets plastique" à la liste ?)


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (25 Août 2004)

"un jour, mon prince viendra....................."

Blanche N. (l'immaculée glaciale)


----------



## Bassman (25 Août 2004)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> ouarfff       toujours plus fort
> (au fait... manquerait pas "gobelets plastique" à la liste ?)


 "Merde j'ai oublié des trucs... Bon j'y retourne"

 DocEvil, retour difficile de courses


----------



## supermoquette (25 Août 2004)

Je ne m'appelle pas Blanche N.

Stéphanie de M.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (25 Août 2004)

"Blanche ma chérie, ne reviens pas les mains vides... raménes moi une biére bien fraiche..."

Le prince charmant (devant Telefoot)


----------



## Bassman (25 Août 2004)

"Zzzzzzzzzzz"
La belle au bois dormant


----------



## Bassman (25 Août 2004)

"Pfou t'as une haleine de poney"

  Le prince charmant a Peau d'ane


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (25 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Je ne m'appelle pas Blanche N.
> 
> Stéphanie de M.



effectivement le qualificatif de "steph" ressemble beaucoup à "immaculée"


----------



## supermoquette (25 Août 2004)

On est lundi et je pisse encore de la vodka pure

Amok sur iChat


----------



## Nephou (25 Août 2004)

"C'est dingue ce que je consomme comme alu "

DocEvil in _Fêtes tard_


----------



## Hurrican (25 Août 2004)

"Mais où ai-je donc mis ce rontudju de porte-chat !"

Un M4K, qui doit ramener Backcat chez lui.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Août 2004)

"ferfoot"

Me rappelle plus bien qui uais:


----------



## Hurrican (25 Août 2004)

BackCat a dit:
			
		

> "ferfoot"



Tiens, tu lisais ?


----------



## macmarco (25 Août 2004)

"Pis d'abord, z'êtes pas des graphistes !"
Un _*graphiste*_ in _Relooking MacGé ?_.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Août 2004)

« Imite mon frère pour voir... », Jean Drucker à Thierry Le Luron, _Studio Ange Gabriel_.


----------



## touba (25 Août 2004)

_"je sais pas nager"_ *le petit grégory, il y a longtemps...* 

quoi ? j'ai dit une connerie ?    :rose:  






j'effacerai ce message au besoin...
bah oui...


----------



## Spyro (25 Août 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> "Pis d'abord, z'êtes pas des graphistes !"
> Un _*graphiste*_ in _Relooking MacGé ?_.


"et pis vous êtes tous des lâches qui résistent au changement" :bebe: 

Arguments brillants, ibid.


----------



## anntraxh (25 Août 2004)

"et voila le virus ebola belge"

alèm sur le toubarvert, pour  saluer une de mes rares apparitions.


----------



## cecilll3 (25 Août 2004)

"T'es sûr que se mettre de la préparation H sur le visage, ça fait comme un lifting?"

DocEvil & Gribouille & Cecil & TibomonG4 sur un salon iChat créé pour la circonstance :love:


----------



## cecilll3 (25 Août 2004)

"Vas y essaye, tu pourras doubler Marianne Faithfull sur tes vidéos à s'y méprendre   "

Gribouille à DocEvil toujours sur ce salon iChat créé pour la circonstance


----------



## supermoquette (25 Août 2004)

Oh my gode !

DocEvil


----------



## cecilll3 (25 Août 2004)

"J'ten foutrais des Marianne Faithfull, malpoli !  "

Retour de service par DocEvil


----------



## AmélieMelo (25 Août 2004)

heu je peux ?


----------



## cecilll3 (25 Août 2004)

"Et rapporteur avec ça !
Tu as tous les vices comme l'autre, vermine !  "

DocEvil à moi même

(j'ai un doute là, normalement c'est pas un nombre paire pour jouer au ping pong ? :mouais: )


----------



## touba (25 Août 2004)

AmélieMelo a dit:
			
		

> heu je peux ?



bah oui...


----------



## Amok (25 Août 2004)

Avec les seins qu'elle a, je l'imagine bien en fille du peuple et moi en chevalier, au moyen-age. "Viens là jouvencelle que je te taquine la croupe"...

Foguenne, les aiguilles du compte tour à bloc sur iChat, il y a a peine 90 mns.


----------



## Amok (25 Août 2004)

"atrzzz mo i sur lile de la! temtation ezrtd? je craqueré tou de suite,; àz mprtza"

Foguenne, un soir où il avait décidé d'être sobre et de poster sur les forums, 2003.


----------



## cecilll3 (25 Août 2004)

"Je le prends au passage ou pas ?"

Amok parlant de Gribouillle

"Ouais c'est ça, et je vais t'attendre en faisant la majorette avec mon sac à main sur le bord de l'échangeur?"

Grbouille deuxième service


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Août 2004)

" Amok accèlère on va être en retard " Gribouille

"Je ne peux pas la pomme de Doc est coincée sous l'accélérateur " (réf. vidéo n°9 de Doc) Amok

" Tu n'avais qu'à mettre la capote je suis tout décoiffé " Doc

" Tu aurais dû fixer ton bandeau avec du scotch marron " Macelene

Macelene, Gribouille, Doc et Amok en voilture, Mackie est dans le coffre sécurité enfant oblige


----------



## Spyro (25 Août 2004)

"Hum je pue le bouc   "

Bassman _(presque)_


----------



## bengilli (26 Août 2004)

"elle me plait bien cette nana"

Bengilli ce soir à 23h58 en refermant la porte


----------



## macelene (26 Août 2004)

" me gustaria verla de nuevo...  :rose:"

Bengilli derrière sa porte  à 23h60...


----------



## macmarco (26 Août 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> ....Bengilli derrière sa porte  à 23h60...



Euh... :hein: ça existe, 23h*60* ?


----------



## cecilll3 (26 Août 2004)

"J'aime quand mon maillot glisse seul loin de moi, dans mon sillage, lorsque je nage volupteusement dans ma piscine, au milieux des bulles échevellées, rejoindre mon plateau de surimis/mayonnaise sous le ciel étoilé"

Macelene sur iChat, une nuit, croisée par hasard.


----------



## Bassman (26 Août 2004)

"Et toi ?? couillondelalune!!"

Macelene - Reponse a tout


----------



## macelene (26 Août 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Euh... :hein: ça existe, 23h*60* ?



Ben ça fait pas 24H...


----------



## macelene (26 Août 2004)

cecilll3 a dit:
			
		

> "J'aime quand mon maillot glisse seul loin de moi, dans mon sillage, lorsque je nage volupteusement dans ma piscine, au milieux des bulles échevellées, rejoindre mon plateau de surimis/mayonnaise sous le ciel étoilé"
> 
> Macelene sur iChat, une nuit, croisée par hasard.




Pffff......  

      

"t'as combien de salles de bains dans ta maison?"

Cecill  sur iChat, une nuit, croisée par hasard.


----------



## cecilll3 (26 Août 2004)

"tu veux que je te fasse une petite piqûre ? "

Macellene à Cecil le -20-05-2004 a&#768; 01.27 sur iChat


----------



## cecilll3 (26 Août 2004)

"te gourre pas de trous pour les Quiès  "

Macellene à Cecil le -20-05-2004 a&#768; 02.08 sur iChat


----------



## cecilll3 (26 Août 2004)

"t'as pas faim ?
ya une belle terrasse plein de loutes devant chez moi  "

Macellene à Cecil le -19-05-2004 a&#768; 12.53 sur iChat


----------



## derennes (26 Août 2004)

'Parler avec une femme, qui n'est ni sa mere ni sa soeur, sans manifester des volontés explicites de l'honorer, c'est comme visiter le Louvre avec des lunettes de soleil'
SUPERMOQUETTE


----------



## cecil (26 Août 2004)

_lol j'ai vraiment aimé celui-ci lorsque je suis retombé dessus_


"dans la piscine on jouais à loana et jean ed chez ellene... genre  "

Cecil à Amok le -06-05-2004 a&#768; 19.02 sur iChat 

_ si tu savais ma pauvre ellene :rose: :rose: :love:_


----------



## cecil (26 Août 2004)

"tu peu lui dire que tu connais mes dimensions, 20x6, qu'il vas falloir quand même qu'il avoue à son age que son bout de peau a maigri et que tout est passé dans les bourrelets"

Cecil à Amok, parlant de quelqu'un d'autre, le même jour sur iChat

"quelle horreur!"

Amok à Cecil, juste après


----------



## cecil (26 Août 2004)

" Foutrecouille j'ven t y dire qu c'est de la bonne camelotte, pas de la crottebouse d'orc en ruth.
 (si la phrase précédente t a fait rire, alors tu DOIS acheter ce bouquin et m'en débarasser car je souhaite qu'il disparaisse de ma bibliothèque)"

Amok, Le précambrien Supérieur et Moi


----------



## cecilll3 (26 Août 2004)

" Foutrecouille j'ven t y dire qu c'est de la bonne camelotte, pas de la crottebouse d'orc en ruth.
 (si la phrase précédente t a fait rire, alors tu DOIS acheter ce bouquin et m'en débarasser car je souhaite qu'il disparaisse de ma bibliothèque)"

Amok, Ma thérapie par l'écriture


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (26 Août 2004)

"Mac OS X !!??... Apple fait dans la pornographie maintenant !!!... on a bien fait de passer chez PC"...

Mon boss  heu:  :mouais:    )


----------



## supermoquette (26 Août 2004)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> 'Parler avec une femme, qui n'est ni sa mere ni sa soeur, sans manifester des volontés explicites de l'honorer, c'est comme visiter le Louvre avec des lunettes de soleil'
> SUPERMOQUETTE



Avec ma soeur c'était implicite


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (26 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Avec ma soeur c'était implicite


----------



## supermoquette (26 Août 2004)

Avec les mines Mackihad, vos brouillons c'est du béton !

Vu à la TV


----------



## Amok (26 Août 2004)

Et supermoquette avec ma soeur, c'est les deux


----------



## supermoquette (26 Août 2004)

Je croyais que tu n'étais pas très famille ?

Amok à SM


----------



## Amok (26 Août 2004)

[Vu dans le sujet : voulez-vous diner avec moi, au bar. En réponse à bassman]

"moi qui *contait* te mettre modo de la MGZ   "

mackie.


  

Sûr que si c'est un *conte**, ca va encore ! Mais si tu *comptes* dessus bassman, c'est pas la peine de speeder pour préparer tes valises ! 

* Mackie est un grand enfant (et c'est pour ca qu'on l'aime ) : il se couche tous les soirs en rêvant à une princesse qui attend, plongée dans un sommeil centenaire depuis qu'elle a croquée une pomme, qu'il dépose sur ses lèvres glossées son petit bec de tamanoir...


----------



## Bassman (26 Août 2004)

T'inquiete Amok, si quelqu'un doit me dire c'est c'est Slug ou Beru 
Et pis je vois pas pk "je seré ademine", j'suis trop boulard pour ca


----------



## woulf (26 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> T'inquiete Amok, si quelqu'un doit me dire c'est c'est Slug ou Beru
> Et pis je vois pas pk "je seré ademine", j'suis trop boulard pour ca



Bah tu postes bien dans un thread qui se nomme "les érudits", alors on n'en est plus à une contradiction près 

Oui, moi aussi je t'aime  :love:


----------



## Spyro (26 Août 2004)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Bah tu postes bien dans un thread qui se nomme "les érudits", alors on n'en est plus à une contradiction près


Ben il parait que c'est un cerveau, mais c'est pas moi qui l'ai dit


----------



## supermoquette (26 Août 2004)

"Je préfère être seule que male acompagnée."

Modern__Thing à Mackie sur iChat


----------



## macinside (26 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> "Je préfère être seule que male acompagnée."
> 
> Modern__Thing à Mackie sur iChat



il faut dire qu'elle parlait de webo


----------



## macinside (26 Août 2004)

mackie ? tu est libre ce soir ?

Pepita et moi


----------



## Amok (26 Août 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

>



On voit bien que tu n'as jamais vu mackie boire une bière assis sur une fourmillière. C'est un exemple parfait de symbiose animale. Entre le mackie qui essaie de choper les quelques bulles de mousse encore présentes au fond de la canette, s'aidant de ce qui peut passer pour une langue au royaume des pieuvres mais surement pas pour un être humain et les demoiselles piquantes qui forment une tete de pont entre ses noix et jouent les polissones, ca vaut amplement un déplacement sous les tropiques.


----------



## Amok (26 Août 2004)

"Note : bannir amok (voir supprimer son compte)
Et balancer tout ce que j'ai sur lui (2Go de gagner sur le DD)"

(Mackie : retour immédiat suite a mon post ci-dessus)


----------



## Amok (26 Août 2004)

toutes nos excuses à nos lecteurs : une mauvaise manipulation a fait que ce post n'était pas complet lors de sa parution. Il fallait lire :

- mackie ? tu est libre ce soir ?  

- Oui :love: 

- ca m'étonne pas. 

Pepita et moi, by Mackie.


----------



## macinside (26 Août 2004)

"non pas ce soir roberto, j'ai la migraine
-mais c'est tout les soirs pareil !
oui et alors ?"

pepita a roberto


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Août 2004)

"Un mackie sinon rien !" 

Les indépendantistes corses.


----------



## macinside (26 Août 2004)

"pantherebro ohoh !"

tibomonG4 après une soirée chez maître kanther


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Août 2004)

Franchement je n'ai jamais mangé aussi mal dans un resto


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2004)

« Mackie, je SUIS ton père. », Darth Amok.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2004)

« Les parents boivent, les enfants triquent. », Roberto Vendez, au sujet d'Amok et de mackie.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (26 Août 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Tu as raison parce que franchement je n'ai jamais mangé aussi mal dans un resto



je confirme      (viande avarié... et je parle pas de la serveuse.. quoique !    ) !!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Août 2004)

"Garçon une bière pour Mackie !" 

Imax chez le croquemodo après son bannissement.


----------



## Bassman (26 Août 2004)

"Viens la que je te pete le frodon"

Rocco in "Le saigneur de l'anal"


----------



## macinside (26 Août 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> « Mackie, je SUIS ton père. », Darth Amok.



ah ? tu veux parler de ça ?


----------



## Bassman (26 Août 2004)

-"ebaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay"
 -"y'a pas de bêêêêêê qui tienne"

 Mackie, "Pensées profondes au bois de boulogne" - Ed Marc Dorcel


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (26 Août 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> ah ? tu veux parler de ça ?



Oui et en plus si t'es sage tu heriteras du costume noir...

Allez que la Schwartzz soit avec toi    

(légende de la photo : "Luke, tiens toi au réacteur à fusion ionique, je retire l'échelle"   )


----------



## Bassman (26 Août 2004)

"Heu attend Luke, j'ai plus de pile... Vraiment de la merde ces Duracel"

 Darth Vador, Combat final 6eme prise


----------



## macinside (26 Août 2004)

"le meilleur du X pour X raison"

Bassman ce trompant de fiche lors qu'un exposer sur Tiger


----------



## macinside (26 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> "Heu attend Luke, j'ai plus de pile... Vraiment de la merde ces Duracel"
> 
> Darth Vador, Combat final 6eme prise



photo de la prise


----------



## Bassman (26 Août 2004)

"Adibou 5-6 ans : La grammaire"

Mackie Ed Larousse 2004


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Août 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> ah ? tu veux parler de ça ?


----------



## Bassman (26 Août 2004)

"J'ai decouvert un nouveau papier de verre, et la... ca abrase"

Sonnyboy - L'art du bricolage


----------



## cecilll3 (26 Août 2004)

"Angie, faut qu'on se voie"

Macinside, fée clochette


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Août 2004)

"Il va falloir mettre un roubinet de 8 parce que le roubinet de 12 ben y va pas !"

Le comptable de MacG.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2004)

_« Laissez-moi banni, laissez-moi... Laissez banni, trahi, en liberté, toute l'année... »_, cecilll3, "Les Cairotes sont qu'huit".


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Août 2004)

cecilll3 a dit:
			
		

> "Angie, faut qu'on se voie"
> 
> Macinside, fée clochette




"Mackie met tes lunettes, j'enlève les miennes !"

AngieBlackSunglasses à Mackie


----------



## cecilll3 (26 Août 2004)

"A la cinquantaine, ça  commence à sortir ; pas tout à la fois mais au  compte goutte pour qu'on s'habitue"

Herr Doktor Amok "Bien vivre mon andropause" Guide Marabout.


----------



## Bassman (26 Août 2004)

"L'amen oppose"
Soeur Lahaye - Reconversion


----------



## MrStone (26 Août 2004)

"le couscous c'est un peu le cassoulet de l'orient"

Doc Minou in "la pause déj."

NB: ce doc minou n'est nullement apparenté au doc evil traînant par ici, qu'on s'en détrompe.


----------



## cecilll3 (26 Août 2004)

"La séduction n'est plus  là. C'est le regard indifférent des hommes qui  en est la preuve. Côté affectif c'est le vide  aussi, les enfants quittent la maison, vous devenez la  belle-mère casse pied en attendant rapidement  d'être la mamie gâteuse..."

DocEvil, "Ma vie de travesti à la mémoire de Jacqueline Maillant"


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2004)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> NB: ce doc minou n'est nullement apparenté au doc evil traînant par ici, qu'on s'en détrompe.



« Je ne traîne pas, je me meus. », DocEvil in "Il y a une vie après la Ferme célébrités".


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2004)

- « Tu me mets toujours au trou !
- Tais-toi. Tu es beau. », Gribouille et Amok in "À batons rompus".


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2004)

« Robin, c'est rien qu'un zozo. », Paul Foguenne in "Appelez-moi Bruce".


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Août 2004)

" Après la bassine d'eau froide de Rica, nous vous proposons pas une, pas deux mais une caisse de pommes bandées de Doc accompagnée du Petit précis de pharmacodynamique !"

MacG boutique animée par Mackie sur EbayLentilles


----------



## Bassman (26 Août 2004)

"j'aime le fracas d'un mur-mur"

A. Senna


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2004)

« J'ai longtemps eu peur de vieillir, mais, à mesure que le temps passe, c'est de moins en moins vrai. », Amok in "J'ai 40 ans et je vous emmerde, bande de cons !"


----------



## cecil-3 (26 Août 2004)

"Tu as vus ce que je porte comme caleçon ?"

Quark67 à gribouille sur ichat


----------



## Amok (26 Août 2004)

"Ce que je préfère dans le poisson rouge, c'est le bucal."

DocEvil (Ma cuisine au beurre).


----------



## Bassman (26 Août 2004)

"Avec Amok, y'a toujours un loup."
DocEvil - Mefiance


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2004)

« Arrivé à ce point de ma vie, couvert d'honneurs et gloire, m'étant enfin défait de tous mes ennemis il ne m'en reste qu'un : la prostate. », Amok in "C'est dur de l'avoir mou".


----------



## Amok (26 Août 2004)

"Ce que je préfère chez l'ane ? Euh, je ne sais plus..."

Doc Evil (30 millions d'amis)


----------



## Bassman (26 Août 2004)

"Ce que je prefere chez l'ane : Bator"

Un jeune mongol


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2004)

« Je me sens rajeunir. », Amok in "Le Viagra sans honte".


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Août 2004)

"Prenez garde à toujours le caresser dans le sens du poil surtout sinon il dépérit !"

Amok éleveur à Doc venant chercher son deuxième kinjakou.


----------



## cecil-3 (26 Août 2004)

"GEISHA juin 2003 acrylic/canvas This work is also available in a limited edition of 50 Giclées prints on canvas, numbered and signed."

DocEvil, "Mark Rothko me faisais bander" Catalogue de l'expo 2004


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Août 2004)

" Vivre après ou Comment oublier Maîtresse Gribouille"

Imax ex gribouilleux anonyme.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2004)

« Vous ne vous débarrasserez pas de moi aussi facilement ! », Gribouille in "La cave se rebiffe".


----------



## cecil-3 (26 Août 2004)

"J'aime quand tu met ton Jock-Strap mon Docinou, on dirais une paupiette avec la ficelle autour, avec toi je tiens une belle pouliche gagnante"

Amok au Doc, AES/Diner de cons


----------



## Bassman (26 Août 2004)

"Combien de temps ce compte va t'il tenir ??"

Cecil-157, reflections


----------



## cecil-3 (26 Août 2004)

"La pouffiasse du 6ème qui se coiffe dans l'ascenseur et que c'est dégueulasse parce qu'elle a les cheveux aux fesses et que sa brosse nous refile toute l'électricité statique et même que c'est pire car elle met ses cheveux par terre."

Lorna dans : Cage à Lapins, vive la vie communautaire


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2004)

« Je ne t'embrasse plus, tu me mets du rouge partout ! », Amok à Gribouille in "Le tour d'une quenelle en 80 jours".


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Août 2004)

" Je les lave avec du Mir et après rinçage, je les frotte amoureusement avec une chiffonnette " in Tout pour être classe en 10 leçons.

Bassman Superstar.


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Août 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> « Je ne t'embrasse plus, tu me mets du rouge partout ! », Amok à Gribouille in "Le tour d'une quenelle en 80 jours".



Rhôôôôô      :rose:


----------



## Bassman (26 Août 2004)

"C'est pas trop chiant nos privates totales la ??"

Doc, amok, grib, tibo "moment de lucidité"


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2004)

« Aieeeeeeu ! », Bassman à Gribouille in "Tout ce que je voulais c'est un coup de boule...".


----------



## cecil (26 Août 2004)

"Si vous demandez un Coca-cola dites guimi a coouc. Si vous demandez un café et un biscuit dites cofi an dounat. Si vous demandez des ½ufs et du jambon dites djam an egs. Si vous vous coincez un doigt dans la porte du taxi dites foc Si quelque chose vous semble cher dites foc.
 Si vous tombez dans le métro (ou ailleurs d'ailleurs) dites foc. Si on vous dévalise dans le Bronx (ou ailleurs d'ailleurs) dites foc. Si vous croisez une de ces filles que l'on ne voit qu'au cinéma dites ouata foc"

Alem de retour des E.U.


----------



## AmélieMelo (26 Août 2004)

*La bière est toujours humide. Une foufoune a besoin d'encouragements.
Avantage: la bière.* Makinside qui m'as essayée de me draguée


----------



## MrStone (26 Août 2004)

"Le plus embêtant dans les oiseaux, c'est le bec"

Bernie Noël


----------



## Spyro (26 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> "Combien de temps ce compte va t'il tenir ??"
> Cecil-157, reflections


"Ah je ris de me voir si beau en ce miroir"

Bassman, _ réflexions _


----------



## supermoquette (26 Août 2004)

AmélieMelo a dit:
			
		

> *La bière est toujours humide. Une foufoune a besoin d'encouragements.
> Avantage: la bière.* Makinside qui m'as essayée de me draguée



Mouahahahahahaahahahahahahahahhahaahhaah     :love:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2004)

« Le temps semble ne pas avoir prise sur vous... Je me demande comment vous faites. », Guillaume II à Amok in "Le Kaiser m'a dit", _Mémoires abrégées_, tome 30.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (26 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> "C'est pas trop chiant nos privates totales la ??"
> 
> Doc, amok, grib, tibo "moment de lucidité"


----------



## Ed_the_Head (26 Août 2004)

AmélieMelo a dit:
			
		

> *La bière est toujours humide. Une foufoune a besoin d'encouragements.
> Avantage: la bière.* Makinside qui m'as essayée de me draguée



Pffiou, ça doit faire mal ça, ouille ouille aïë  :rateau:


----------



## cecil (26 Août 2004)

"La fossilisation est un process lent"

Amok "introspection"


----------



## Bassman (26 Août 2004)

"Je reste sceptique"
Un fossoyeur


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2004)

« Il n'y a pas d'abonné au numéro que vous avez demandé. », Roberto Vendez in "Au tél with Monica".


----------



## Bassman (26 Août 2004)

"J'ai mit du temps a m'en remettre"

Roberto. "Rencontre avec la batte de baseball de ma femme"


----------



## cecil (26 Août 2004)

"...."

Leconcombremaske, "L'art du rébus comme SMG"


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2004)

« Jeudi 26 août 2004. Au quatrième top, il sera exactement 14 h 25. », Mackie Inside, _Mes plus belles années._


----------



## supermoquette (26 Août 2004)

ca casse le nouveau logo
ils sont verts 
ils aiment pas la critique

gribouille sur iChat


----------



## Bassman (26 Août 2004)

"Il va s'en sortir"

L'infirmiere de Roberto Ed. Ne touche pas a mon cul ou j'appelle ta femme


----------



## cecil (26 Août 2004)

"Je n'ai pas eus l'honneur de coucher avec Alice Sapritch, mais avec la Catherine de Médicis oui, physiquement c'est pareil"

Amok "Mémoire d'une chaude pisse séculaire"


----------



## supermoquette (26 Août 2004)

Mackie ? on peut enlever une nappe IDE à cha


Moi sur iChat


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2004)

« Quand on voit le nouveau logo, on se dit qu'il n'y a pas que la critique qui soit aisée... », supermoquette in "Comment j'ai balancé mes potes sur iChat".


----------



## AmélieMelo (26 Août 2004)

*t'as vus mon lapin ? *Jaipastoutkompri part Message privé


----------



## cecil (26 Août 2004)

"ben pas de bol ils l'ont fait que pour vendre du tshirt
moi je le trouve aussi laid que le site
imagine la tete de tomtom"

Supermoquette à Gribouillle sur le salon iChat :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2004)

« Que vous soyez pour ou contre, vos suggestions sont les bienvenues tant que vous êtes pour. », Veejee in "Pour ou pour ?".

« J'en ris encore. », TibomonG4 in "C'est pas un logo, bordel !"


----------



## supermoquette (26 Août 2004)

Sans ce thread sur le nouveau logo j'aurais jamais su que macgé avait un logo tellement il est insignifiant. Sur macbidouille, si le logo est moche au moins on s'en souvient !


posteur voulant rester anonyme


----------



## cecil (26 Août 2004)

"Mais na sans dékonner, merci ma saucisse d'la France pour m'avoir filé l'site, et
 pour ta compagnie d'folasse qd je m'ennuit titanesk, j'te bisoute ... "

Alem à DocEvil dans  : Jambon ou carpaccio III


----------



## macelene (26 Août 2004)

"ça ressemble à du Flood, mais ce n'est pas du Flood..." 

Les Erudits dans le BArMAcgé


----------



## cecil (26 Août 2004)

"Je suis la Pascal sevran du Web"

DocEvil, tout de go, comme ça, innopinément


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2004)

« Parfois, je songe à l'homme que je serais devenu si les roues du fauteuil n'avaient pas bêtement crevé devant l'écran... », aricosec in "Mon royaume pour une rustine !"


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2004)

« Depuis que j'ai abordé la quarantaine, je ne sors plus qu'avec des pédicures. », Amok in "Toutes folles de mes cors".


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2004)

« De toutes les épreuves qui m'ont été envoyées par la vie, il en est une dont je ne suis jamais venu à bout. Je veux parler de la monogamie. », Roberto Vendez in "Mais puisque j'te dis qu'j'ai envie..."


----------



## Bassman (26 Août 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _"Ah bon ? He bais ben sobtir ? Bous groyez braiment ??"_
> Roberto V. in _"Au point où j'en suis tiens prends ça ma Belle !"_ Ed. Tavékapataproché.


 "J'le depose ou le beton m'dame ??"

 Le livreur. "Ah t'as voulu rejouer au con...." Ed Tavrémenfélekonla


----------



## AmélieMelo (26 Août 2004)

*Tu verras, Mackie c'est un gouffre de bonheur* De Pascal à moi dans l'AIM
*une erreur de la théorie de la relativité, oui* De girbouille aussi là sur AIM


----------



## Foguenne (26 Août 2004)

"ralala, ça va trop vite ici mais c'est très bon."

foguenne, passant en vitesse dans le bar.


----------



## Bassman (26 Août 2004)

Ca va toi sinon ?
Voui ca va, rentré de vacances

Bassou et Gus Ed moi aussi je fais dans de la private


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> "J'le depose ou le beton m'dame ??"
> 
> Le livreur. "Ah t'as voulu rejouer au con...." Ed Tavrémenfélekonla




"Vous le voulez comment le débit du roubinet de 12 avec beaucoup pression ou sans pression ?"

Le plombier. "Ah enfin un spécialiste du haut débit" Ed Tavrémenfélekonla


----------



## macmarco (26 Août 2004)

"Description :  Racé, élégant, concis et *non ostentatoire*, le nouveau logo de MacGeneration doit pourtant encore se faire une place dans le coeur des habitués." L'avis des forums.

"Non ostentatoire"... le détail qui tue pour un logo ! 
Moi.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> (...)
> *Eva@truc@eva :* _"Tu C C simpa T le seul ki se moq pa de moi !_
> *Mackie :* - _Ouét je sé ceus qe set, tu sét... Jét labitudde depuit le tant._
> *Eva@bidulechouette@eva :* - _nempech sa fé plaisire._
> ...



PTDR !     :love:


----------



## cecil (26 Août 2004)

"J'ai fais un dépression avec Henri, tu parles d'une cour, que des mignons... Saleté de Valois, avec Guise on étais les  rois de toutes ces pintades"

Amok "Moi, Henri III, une tournante chez le Duc De Guise" Volume 4


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> "Non ostentatoire"... le détail qui tue pour un logo !
> Moi.



« Oui, c'est Suisse comme concept. », un amateur de coucous.


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Août 2004)

" Voici le nouveau logo non ostentatoire de MacG " traduction de "Voici le nouveau logo suisse de MacG "

Veejee in "L'art de la non ostentation appliquée". Ed: Kanlasuissesemmèle.


----------



## Foguenne (26 Août 2004)

"C'est quand que je deviens une star Roberto ? "

Silvia à son nouveau producteur.


----------



## Spyro (26 Août 2004)

"C'est Suisse qui dit qui y est"

Un Belge


----------



## Amok (26 Août 2004)

J'aurais du continuer mes études, aujourd'hui je serais Doc Gynéco.

DocEvil.


----------



## Spyro (26 Août 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> J'aurais du continuer mes études, aujourd'hui je serais Doc Gynéco.
> 
> DocEvil.


on dit "approfondir" ses études
_ou à la rigueur "pousser"_


----------



## cecil (26 Août 2004)

"Aaah j'aurais bien échangé ta place de Père Fouras à MacG, s'etre tapé le ptit duc D'anjou aurais fait terrible dans ma JetSet locale"

DocEvil à l'Amok


----------



## Amok (26 Août 2004)

Pour me souvenir de ma date de naissance, je regarde la date de parution du premier disque des Rubettes.

cecil.


----------



## macmarco (26 Août 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> « Oui, c'est Suisse comme concept. », un amateur de coucous.




Hi, hi, hi, hi, hi !!!   
J'avais lu "couscous" !


----------



## Foguenne (26 Août 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> J'aurais du continuer mes études, aujourd'hui je serais Doc Gynéco.
> 
> DocEvil.


----------



## Amok (26 Août 2004)

Aujourd'hui c'était super : j'ai posté dans le même fil que DocEvil, Cecil (1,2 et 3), Tibo et Amok et personne ne s'en est rendu compte.

Spyro à Basman.


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Août 2004)

"Nous allons lever le voile sur le nouveau logo de MacG" 

in "La laïcité retrouvée en Suisse" éditions du Comité Suisse de Non Ostentation.


----------



## cecil (26 Août 2004)

"Franchement comment tu fais pour arriver à les supporter, moi je suis obligé de m'en débarraser"

Henry VIII à Amok

"Je répartis géographiquement"

Amok à Henry VIII

_Sexe et petits complots, Amitié épistolaire entre un roi et son maquereau_


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2004)

« thebig, je SUIS ton père. », Darth Amok.


----------



## Amok (26 Août 2004)

"J'ai la iSight qui me démange"

DocEvil


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> "J'ai la iSight qui me démange"
> 
> DocEvil



T'es con, j'ai failli m'étouffer...     :love:


----------



## AmélieMelo (26 Août 2004)

"Aaaah Austerlitz"

Vieux grognard


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (26 Août 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> "...."
> 
> Leconcombremaske, "L'art du rébus comme SMG"



...


----------



## macinside (26 Août 2004)

J'ai le radar qui me démange

Policier moustachu


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Août 2004)

"Mon navataâââââââââreu est un photogrâââââââââmme d'un film pris avec mon ïsaïghteeeeeeeeeeee"

DocEvil en direct live de la gare de Perpignan.


----------



## cecil (26 Août 2004)

"J'aime bien ce garçon, il as un petit côté hors du temps l'Amok, bien conservé, comme le capitaine Némo"

Gribouille à Cécil après l'une des fatidiques rencontre


----------



## touba (26 Août 2004)

_"cette fois c'est sur il ne peut plus rien nous arriver !"_ Eugène Saccomano - 12 Juillet 1998 - France Inter 

hé hé...
bah quoi ?   
bah oui...  :love:


----------



## Amok (26 Août 2004)

" - Oh la la, quelle annus horribilis
- Ou sa? ou sa?"

Conversation entre DocEvil et mackie à propos de l'actualité.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (26 Août 2004)

Urbain a dit:
			
		

> Si chacun y met du sien, on aura l'impression que tous les mac users sont des intellos...



...  :mouais:       :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (26 Août 2004)

j'ai mon compte paypal 

mackisinde sur le toubar


----------



## Hurrican (26 Août 2004)

"Je suis Dieu tout puissant, je donne la vie aux marionnettes"
_TheBig in MacG (c) 2004_


----------



## cecil (26 Août 2004)

"Les patates chips, ça gratte dans le lit"

MondialMoquette, Toubar vert


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2004)

« J'étouffais, aussi lamentablement qu'un poisson sur la berge, et je sentis en moi que le moment était venu de donner un nouveau sens à ma vie. Aussi, ce matin-là, seul devant le miroir, je pris mon courage à deux mains et, après avoir repris mon souffle, je peignai ma mèche sur la droite. », WebOliver, "Le petit oiseau va sortir".


----------



## macinside (26 Août 2004)

j'ai le Ban (de cecil) qui me démange

moi


----------



## cecil (26 Août 2004)

"Oh miroir, gentil miroir, dis moi qui est la plus beeeeeeeellle"

Amok avec une perruque

"Bon ça vas je vais te le faire ton lifting, mais tu promet de me lâcher la bride après?"

Candyman à Amok derriere le miroir.


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Août 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> « J'étouffais, aussi lamentablement qu'un poisson sur la berge, et je sentis en moi que le moment était venu de donner un nouveau sens à ma vie. Aussi, ce matin-là, seul devant le miroir, je pris mon courage à deux mains et, après avoir repris mon souffle, je peignai ma mèche sur la droite. », WebOliver, "Le petit oiseau va sortir".


----------



## cecil (26 Août 2004)

"Tu quoque fili"

Amok à gribouille


----------



## Spyro (26 Août 2004)

"Ça a l'air rigolo ce site orange là, mais tu crois pas que t'as du boulot ?"

Un collègue perspicace :hein:


----------



## Amok (26 Août 2004)

"Moi, Belge ? Jamais !"

iMax (Véritasmanie, terre de contrastes).


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Août 2004)

" Nous partîmes avec 500 tee-shirts MacG le matin de l'AE et par un prompt renfort nous en vîmes 3000 en repartant le soir !"

Veejee in "Quand j'étais suisse" chapitre " Le logo de la mort qui tue"


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Août 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> "Moi, Belge ? Jamais !"
> 
> iMax (Véritasmanie, terre de contrastes).


----------



## Amok (26 Août 2004)

Ce qui me gène dans les carottes rapées, c'est le "rapées". D'ailleurs je n'aime que la musique classique.

DocEvil.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2004)

« Vous savez, quand on arrive à mon âge, c'est agréable de s'entourer de jeunes gens qui vous dynamisent et ne vous laissent pas décliner. Malheureusement, je n'en connais aucun. », Amok in "Salauds de jeunes !"


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (26 Août 2004)

j'ai eu des "amis" ici

Cecil48 - forum MacG


----------



## cecil (26 Août 2004)

"Si jamais ils débarquent ici, tes potes là, un jour, je divorce"

La femme de thebig


----------



## macmarco (26 Août 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> " Nous partîmes avec 500 tee-shirts MacG le matin de l'AE et par un prompt renfort nous en vîmes 3000 en repartant le soir !"
> 
> Veejee in "Quand j'étais suisse" chapitre " Le logo de la mort qui tue"


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2004)

« À la première du _Cid_, j'étais là... », Amok in "Souvenirs de l'hôtel de Bourgogne".


----------



## cecil (26 Août 2004)

"Pourquoi ils veulent pas jouer avec moi"

Le concombre masqué


----------



## Amok (26 Août 2004)

"Moi Suisse ? Jamais !"

Supermoquette dans "Pinocchio"


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Août 2004)

"J'ai perdu mes posts, c'est injuste, c'est vraiment trop injuste " 

Imax


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2004)

« Moi, du Viagra ? Jamais ! », Robert Bitenbois in "Pinaussi".


----------



## cecil (26 Août 2004)

"amok a donc couru droit devant lui, comme un amok, abattant tous les obstacles sur sa route. Cependant, personne ne peut l&#8217;aider et la mort l&#8217;attend. On peut constater que tout le long de son récit, l&#8217;amok est " lucide " : il est capable de raconter sa folie."

Stefan Sweig, imprimé dans un vieil incunable


----------



## Ed_the_Head (26 Août 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _"Je suis là tranquille, peinard voyez, genre décontracté, y a France Culture à donf dans l'appart', j'ai raclé le fond de la Confipote© abricot avec mon index que j'ai sucé après, j'ai ôté mon peignoir thaï motif rouge dragon emmélé, je l'ai laissé tomber au sol suavement, et je me rends dans la salle de bain en me grattant le torse sans y penser, sur le chemin j'enjambe le Monde Diplomatique du mois dernier, faudra que je le classe...
> j'ouvre le rideau de douche et je règle l'eau. Plutôt sur chaud, débit fort.
> J'aime prendre des douches. Ça me délasse.
> Macélène aussi elle aime prendre des douches. C'est ce qu'on raconte sur iChat. Perso je m'en tape.
> ...


----------



## Amok (26 Août 2004)

"Je ne voudrais pas te faire de peine, mais il va falloir un jour que tu te fasses à l'idée que ce n'est pas Guillaume Tell qui a inventé le Macintosh, je suis las de te le dire".

Web'O à iMax (conversations automobiles).


----------



## Nephou (26 Août 2004)

"fais gaffe tu vas te pisser dessus"

un autre collègue perspicace


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Août 2004)

Roberto


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> "Je ne voudrais pas te faire de peine, mais il va falloir un jour que tu te fasses à l'idée que ce n'est pas Guillaume Tell qui a inventé le Macintosh, je suis las de te le dire"., Web'O à iMax (conversations automobiles).



- « J'ai bien vu que t'étais là... Prends moi pour un con aussi !
- Tais-toi et roule. », iMax et WebOliver.


----------



## cecil (26 Août 2004)

"Alors il est réellement comment l'amok ?"
"pas si grand que ça, je soupçonne des talonnettes d'ailleur"

Un annonyme et gribouille sur iChat "toi tu l'as vus en vrai, dis?"


----------



## supermoquette (26 Août 2004)

pas besoin de mentir mackie j'ai pinocchio dans l'pantalon

anonyme sur ichat


----------



## cecil (26 Août 2004)

"Le Webo tu l'ébourriffe un peut, et je te jure qu'il dois ressembler à pipin le hobbit"

Supermoquette


----------



## cecil (26 Août 2004)

"C'est quoi sa marque de gel?"
"Chantemur"
"Ah bon ? de la colle à tapisserie"
"ben oui, il fait tapisserie quand même, comme les nanas avec les chevaux, iMax à Webo en poster dans sa décapotable, punaisé dans sa chambre."

Salon Toubar, chatteurs voulant rester annonymes


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Août 2004)

"Un beau jour ou peut-être une nuit, j'me souviens ça a marqué ma vie
Quand soudain, venant de nulle part
Et, semblant crever la route 
Surgit un pommier plein de pommes."

 "Imax ou De l'éducation" BarbaWebo


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2004)

« Ce que j'apprécie le plus chez une femme ? Sa conversation. », Amok in "Plus faux-cul que moi tu meurs".


----------



## cecil (26 Août 2004)

" Ce message est masqué car LeConcombreMaske est sur votre liste d'ignorés."

Vbulletin, humour noir programmé


----------



## Amok (26 Août 2004)

- C'est quoi la pédale de gauche ?
- L'embrayage
- Et ca sert a quoi ?
- A embrayer.
- Ah. Et la pédale du miieu ?
- C'est le frein.
- Et ca sert à quoi ?
- A freiner.
- Ah. Et la pédale de droite ?
- C'est l'accélérateur.
- Et ca sert à quoi ?
- A accelerer.
- Ah.
- D'accord. Maintenant je t'interroge : à quoi sert la pédale de gauche ?
- Ta gauche à toi ou ma gauche à moi ?

iMax et web'O (On the road).


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2004)

« Jeudi 26 août 2004. Au quatrième top, il sera exactement 16 heures 39 minutes. », Mackie Inside, _Mes plus belles années_.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (26 Août 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _"Je suis là tranquille, peinard voyez, genre décontracté, y a France Culture à donf dans l'appart', j'ai raclé le fond de la Confipote©..._


_

confipote parfum © ???? 
   :rose:  _


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Août 2004)

"Je te survirai même si tu m'entends pas, je te suivivrai même banni voilà, je te survivrai et tu m'entendras"

"Tais-toi et pousse"

Ipodeur (châtiment de l'ipod in live), Imax  et leur cyclo dans la campagne suisse.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2004)

« Les fruits confits, c'est comme le vélo : ça ne s'oublie pas. », iMax in "Ma riante Helvétie".


----------



## Amok (26 Août 2004)

Dis moi Web'O, si j'étais Suisse, je m'en rendrais compte ?

iMax ("Speculum errare est")


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Août 2004)

Webo observant Imax à quatre pattes qui rue frénétiquement : " Imax mais qu'est ce que tu fais ?" 

Imax : " Je fais l'âne pour avoir du son" 

Imax in "Mes plus beaux souvenirs du châtiment de l'ipod".


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (26 Août 2004)

"j'aime qu'on me tripote la manivelle.. mais pas dans n'importe quel sens"

Cecil ("je chante aussi mais pas sous la douche" - ed MagicBox)


----------



## Amok (26 Août 2004)

- On n'est pas peinard, là tous les deux sur la route ?

- Oh si, on dirait Sam Laurel et Linda Hardy.

W'O & iM, les M&M's au fromage.


----------



## Foguenne (26 Août 2004)

"Promis j'arrête de fumer et je vais faire 4 fois le tour du lac d'Orthez en courant 3 fois par semaine dès la semaine prochaine".

DocEvil en juin à deux touriste venu de Belgique.


----------



## macmarco (26 Août 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> ...W'O & iM, les M&M's au fromage.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2004)

« Ben, tu vois, ce qu'on voudrait c'est pas bien compliqué en fait, hein ? On veut de la couleur, ça c'est sûr. Mais rien de trop voyant ! Le truc, c'est de garder l'équilibre entre les aspects pro et grand public du site, tu piges ? Quelque chose de rigolo, mais de sérieux quoi. Un truc classe. Mais pas trop figé non plus. Pour la typo ? Pas de fantaisie, hein ? Je ne voudrais pas qu'on croie que c'est un site de comiques... Mais je verrais bien un truc sympa, à la fois arrondi et structuré, tu vois ? Ah ? Tu vois pas ? Bon, ben faut pas non plus que ça ressemble au portail du ministère des Finances, quoi ! Non, ce qui serait bien ce serait un truc sobre, qui dise clairement -- mais pas trop fort non plus -- qu'on est les meilleurs mais qu'on ne tient pas particulièrement à ce que ça se sache. En tout cas pas fort. En tout cas c'est pas nous qu'on l'a dit. _Capito ?_ », Veejee à tomtom, "S'il te plaît, dessine-moi un logo".


----------



## Amok (26 Août 2004)

Moi je le trouve super ce logo.

Amok, Modérateur (et bientôt admin).


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Amok, Modérateur (et bientôt admin).



« Le jour où tu passes cardinal fais-moi signe, je viendrai te baiser l'anneau. », Gribouille à Amok.


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Août 2004)

"Les paysans suisses ont décidé de peindre les mamelles de leurs vaches suisses à la fuchine basique afin de mettre la main sur deux individus dont le signalement n'a pas été diffusé. Ils sillonneraient la campagne en traumatisant les pauvres bêtes. À la suite d'attaques répétées et vues les séquelles, on les soupçonne de vouloir répondre à la question suivante : comment le fermier fait-il pour fabriquer le fromage ?"

Correspondant de l'AFP  in Le patrimoine suisse en danger.


----------



## casimir (26 Août 2004)

"bonjour les enfants"

moi-même a la sortie d'une école


----------



## macmarco (26 Août 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Moi je le trouve super ce logo.
> 
> Amok, Modérateur (et bientôt admin).




C'est un rite de passage ?
Tous les admins le trouvent super et lui donnent 10/10....


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> C'est un rite de passage ?
> Tous les admins le trouvent super et lui donnent 10/10....



C'est qu'ils veulent bien tes suggestions, pas ton avis !


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Août 2004)

" Ben pourkoi que papa Amok il a devenue administratuere avant moa ?"

"Parce que il a fait une chute terrible de son siège lorsqu'il a découvert le nouveau logo de MacG, tu sais bien !"

"Ben, si j'avais su !"

"Je t'avais dit de ranger ta chambre !"


Mackie in "Inconvénients des petits désordres ménagés".


----------



## casimir (26 Août 2004)

"noir c'est noir, il n'y a plus d'espoir"

Doc Evil après une coupure EDF (d'ou l'avatar)


----------



## macmarco (26 Août 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> " Ben pourkoi que papa Amok il a devenue administratuere avant moa ?"
> 
> "Parce que il a fait une chute terrible de son siège lorsqu'il a découvert le nouveau logo de MacG, tu sais bien !"
> 
> ...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> "Promis j'arrête de fumer et je vais faire 4 fois le tour du lac d'Orthez en courant 3 fois par semaine dès la semaine prochaine".
> 
> DocEvil en juin à deux touriste venu de Belgique.



Et rapporteur avec ça !


----------



## casimir (26 Août 2004)

"j'ai la quéquette qui me démange"

Doc Evil en allant aux toilettes


----------



## macmarco (26 Août 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> C'est qu'ils veulent bien tes suggestions, pas ton avis !



Ahhhhhhhh !!! :rateau: 
C'est ça, alors !!!   :modo:


----------



## supermoquette (26 Août 2004)

après ce pogrom y a plus un suisse ni un admin sur ce thread

un tox


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Août 2004)

"C'est énorme !" 

Amok.


----------



## supermoquette (26 Août 2004)

"C'est énorme !"

Amok voyant docevil


----------



## casimir (26 Août 2004)

"c'est énorme !"

une fille voyant ma queue


----------



## supermoquette (26 Août 2004)

non je ne vois rien... j'ai les yeux plein de larmes avec ce que tu viens de me dire...

leconcombremasqué à supermoquete sur ichat


----------



## casimir (26 Août 2004)

"c'est énorme !"

une fille presbyte sans lunettes avec roberto


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Août 2004)

"Je ne suis pas celui que vous croyez !"

Roberto à Monica lors d'un SMS resté sans réponse.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2004)

- « Bon, les enfants, on a un problème... Le nouveau logo est loin de plaire à tout le monde et c'est rien de le dire... Alors, voilà, de deux choses l'une : soit on le garde, quitte à affronter le mécontentement de pas mal de nos lecteurs et à rester avec des centaines de tee-shirts sur les bras, soit on revient à l'ancien et on est ridicules. En ce qui me concerne, il est hors de question d'être ridicule, c'est un luxe que je ne peux pas me permettre : je suis déjà Suisse. Est-ce que quelqu'un d'autre à une idée ?
- On pourrait peut-être demander leur avis aux lecteurs, non ?
- Ta gueule. C'est pas la rue qui gouverne ici. »

Retranscription anonyme d'une réunion de crise, cité in "Petits arrangements entre admins", préface de Jean-Pierre Raffarin.


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Août 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> - « Bon, les enfants, on a un problème... Le nouveau logo est loin de plaire à tout le monde et c'est rien de le dire... Alors, voilà, de deux choses l'une : soit on le garde, quitte à affronter le mécontentement de pas mal de nos lecteurs et à rester avec des centaines de tee-shirts sur les bras, soit on revient à l'ancien et on est ridicules. En ce qui me concerne, il est hors de question d'être ridicule, c'est un luxe que je ne peux pas me permettre : je suis déjà Suisse. Est-ce que quelqu'un d'autre à une idée ?
> - On pourrait peut-être demander leur avis aux lecteurs, non ?
> - Ta gueule. C'est pas la rue qui gouverne ici. »
> 
> Retranscription anonyme d'une réunion de crise, cité in "Petits arrangements entre admins", préface de Jean-Pierre Raffarin.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (26 Août 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> - « Bon, les enfants, on a un problème... En ce qui me concerne, il est hors de question d'être ridicule, c'est un luxe que je ne peux pas me permettre : je suis déjà Suisse...



    (si je peux me permettre...)


----------



## supermoquette (26 Août 2004)

C'est énorme

Roberto encore une fois à propos de DoEvil


----------



## macinside (26 Août 2004)

"c'est énorme !"

au sujet d'une private joke


----------



## supermoquette (26 Août 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> "c'est énorme !"
> 
> au sujet d'une private joke


Oui bon on parlait de DocEvil


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Août 2004)

"J'ai décidé que le nouveau logo serait celui-ci" Mackie administrateur


----------



## macinside (26 Août 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> "J'ai décidé que le nouveau logo serait celui-ci" Mackie administrateur



"c'est énorme !"

a propos du nouveau logo


----------



## supermoquette (26 Août 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> "J'ai décidé que le nouveau logo serait celui-ci" Mackie administrateur



Enorme ! (docevil)


----------



## macinside (26 Août 2004)

"c'est énorme !"

a propos d'une connerie de supermoquette


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2004)

- « Vous savez, l'important c'est de rester "connecté" à l'art, de s'intéresser à ce que font les autres, de visiter des musées, d'aller voir des expos... C'est un bon moyen de capter les tendances qui, sur le plan de l'esthétique, caractérisent une époque. Je crois que c'est important pour un artiste, quelle que soit la discipline dans laquelle il exerce son art, et que c'est une manière intéressante de renouveler l'inspiration, d'aiguiser la créativité...
- Et quelle expo aviez-vous visitée avant de dessiner ce nouveau logo ?
- Les soldes chez Darty. », tomtom, _Entretiens posthumes de mon vivant._


----------



## Bassman (26 Août 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> - « Vous savez, l'important c'est de rester "connecté" à l'art, de s'intéresser à ce que font les autres, de visiter des musées, d'aller voir des expos... C'est un bon moyen de capter les tendances qui, sur le plan de l'esthétique, caractérisent une époque. Je crois que c'est important pour un artiste, quelle que soit la discipline dans laquelle il exerce son art, et que c'est une manière intéressante de renouveler l'inspiration, d'aiguiser la créativité...
> - Et quelle expo aviez-vous visitée avant de dessiner ce nouveau logo ?
> - Les soldes chez Darty. », tomtom, _Entretiens posthumes de mon vivant._



Trop fort je booooooooooole


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2004)

« Pas d'alcool pour moi, une grenadine fera l'affaire. », supermoquette in "Mes grands moments de solitude (ma vie secrète)".


----------



## Spyro (26 Août 2004)

_"Neige en Novembre, Noël en Décembre"_

Raoul, proverbe météorologique.


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Août 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> - « Vous savez, l'important c'est de rester "connecté" à l'art, de s'intéresser à ce que font les autres, de visiter des musées, d'aller voir des expos... C'est un bon moyen de capter les tendances qui, sur le plan de l'esthétique, caractérisent une époque. Je crois que c'est important pour un artiste, quelle que soit la discipline dans laquelle il exerce son art, et que c'est une manière intéressante de renouveler l'inspiration, d'aiguiser la créativité...
> - Et quelle expo aviez-vous visitée avant de dessiner ce nouveau logo ?
> - Les soldes chez Darty. », tomtom, _Entretiens posthumes de mon vivant._



Là encore, on croit qu'il plaisa	nte, on se dit "il serait presque drôle..."

PAS DU TOUT !!!!!!!

Il pense chaque mot, il ne prete aux autres que l'intelligence d'aller chez Darty!!!

On ne compte plus ce genre de débordements déguisés en blague "cordiales".

Méchant, je ne vois pas d'autre mot...


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Août 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> - « Bon, les enfants, on a un problème... Le nouveau logo est loin de plaire à tout le monde et c'est rien de le dire... Alors, voilà, de deux choses l'une : soit on le garde, quitte à affronter le mécontentement de pas mal de nos lecteurs et à rester avec des centaines de tee-shirts sur les bras, soit on revient à l'ancien et on est ridicules. En ce qui me concerne, il est hors de question d'être ridicule, c'est un luxe que je ne peux pas me permettre : je suis déjà Suisse. Est-ce que quelqu'un d'autre à une idée ?
> - On pourrait peut-être demander leur avis aux lecteurs, non ?
> - Ta gueule. C'est pas la rue qui gouverne ici. »
> 
> Retranscription anonyme d'une réunion de crise, cité in "Petits arrangements entre admins", préface de Jean-Pierre Raffarin.



Et un petit coup de démago au rabais du genre "raffarin méchant"... pittoyable !


----------



## Bassman (26 Août 2004)

Sonny, ta gueule 

Merci


----------



## macinside (26 Août 2004)

"c'est énorme !"

a propos d'une citation de bassman


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Août 2004)

A l'attention de celui qui devrait travailler son instrument au lieu de l'astiquer...

N'hésite pas à faire appel aux modérateurs...

Mais c'est probablement déjà fait..

Minable c'est avec un seul "N" ?????


----------



## Bassman (26 Août 2004)

Tient c'est vrai j'ai failli oublier


----------



## Hurrican (26 Août 2004)

"Plus on avance lentement, moins on va vite loin."
Un coureur suisse.


----------



## Hurrican (26 Août 2004)

"La guerre, c'est une chose trop grave pour la confier a des militaires"
_G.Clemenceau_


----------



## Hurrican (26 Août 2004)

"Chute dans l'escalier, mal de tronche assuré."
Bassman après une nuit de cuite ...


----------



## Cillian (26 Août 2004)

"J'adore la frangeapine, ca colle entre les dents"
une amie dégustant une galette des rois y a quelques années


----------



## MrStone (27 Août 2004)

Ramaya Bokuko Ramaya abantu Ramaya 
Miranda Tumbala Ho Ho Ho 
Ramaya Bokuko Ramaya abantu 
Ramaya Mitumbala 


Afric Simone, Ramaya


----------



## Juste en passant (27 Août 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _"Orgullecido, mon Persan bleu, a un fichu caractère (tout comme son maître me diras-tu Ami Lecteur !), mais malgré tout il a un instinct de joueur chevillé au corps... Tout comme moi également ! _
> _C'est là je pense le secret de notre complicité : nous passons de longs moments à jouer ensemble. J'ai attaché un bouchon de liège à une ficelle sur laquelle je tire doucement, ah ! Il faut le voir se tapir, moustaches dressés, surveillant de son ½il aux pupilles dilatées la progression du petit bouchon... !_
> _C'est un chasseur qui rampe doucement, des frissons parcourant son pelage magnifique, avant de souplement bondir sur sa proie de liège. _
> _C'est un enchantement sans cesse renouvelé, qui occupe les heures chaudes de mes après-midis à l'heure où d'autres font la sieste._
> ...


EXCELLENT !!!


----------



## supermoquette (27 Août 2004)

tain heureusement qu'il y ait DocEvil, Bassman Modern et des nioub' sinon j'aurais rien a poster

sonnyboy in Les raisons de ma présence


----------



## WebOliver (27 Août 2004)

"La mienne est plus grosse que la tienne"

Bassman à SonnyBoy, in _Le Bar MacGe_.


----------



## Nephou (27 Août 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> "La mienne est plus grosse que la tienne"
> 
> Bassman à SonnyBoy, in _Le Bar MacGe_


 
 "mais bien moins que la mienne qui a cinq cordes"

 Nephou in _toujours à propos_


----------



## Nephou (27 Août 2004)

"C'est bon pour séduire les filles, tu laisses les guitaristes s'agiter sur le devant de la scène et faire les premiers pas. Ensuite, quand elles en ont marre de voir s'agiter ces bêtes a 6 cordes elles se retournent vite vers le bassiste en quête justement de mystère et voilà (sic)."

Roberto Briot dans une interwiew


----------



## MrStone (27 Août 2004)

T'es ok, t'es ok
T'es bath, t'es bath
T'es in, t'es in
T'es ok, t'es ok
T'es bath, t'es bath
T'es in, t'es in


Ottawan, un jour d'inspiration


----------



## cecil-troie (27 Août 2004)

"Toi tu sais, tu vas ramasser"

Sonnyboy a moi même


----------



## Hurrican (27 Août 2004)

"Alors là, t'aurais pas du"
Un Worm armé.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (27 Août 2004)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> T'es ok, t'es ok
> T'es bath, t'es bath
> T'es in, t'es in
> T'es ok, t'es ok
> ...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (27 Août 2004)

"quand je n'arrive pas à me procurer d'orties fraiche pour mon autoflagélation quotidienne, je file au bar MacG..."

SonnyBog ("Mémoires du Schtroumpf grognon" - Ed FuckTheWorld)


----------



## MrStone (27 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> "Alors là, t'aurais pas du"
> Un Worm armé.




Revenge !!!


Le Worm qui vient de se prendre une praline en réponse à son homologue armé, sortant une grand-mère volante de sa poche


----------



## macinside (27 Août 2004)

"c'est énorme !"

au sujet du concombre


----------



## macmarco (27 Août 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> "c'est énorme !"...



Parti en larsen, Mackie ?


----------



## Bassman (27 Août 2004)

"http://ebay.com/produtcs....."

Mackie - Intermittent vendeur de tapis Ed Foire-fouille


----------



## supermoquette (27 Août 2004)

tu veux encore me faire pleurer SM ?

leconcombremasqué sur le toubar


----------



## derennes (27 Août 2004)

'Tes joues sont aussi rondes et aussi belles
que des babybels'

Supermoquette-poete ,essayant d'emballer..


----------



## semac (27 Août 2004)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> "quand je n'arrive pas à me procurer d'orties fraiche pour mon autoflagélation quotidienne, je file au bar MacG..."
> 
> SonnyBog ("Mémoires du Schtroumpf grognon" - Ed FuckTheWorld)



ça me rappelle un mec qui voulait refuser sa prime de fin d'année car il estimait ne pas la mériter alors qu'il se cognait des journées du genre 7h30 / 22h, bon pas super efficace certes mais dévoué quand même !!

 

bon ok ça n'a rien à voir mais c'est l'auto-flagélation qui m'a fait remonter ça


----------



## aricosec (27 Août 2004)

jé..m..pa..lé...pata..tes...cho..de

arico devant queques tubercules fumantes


----------



## macinside (27 Août 2004)

"il est caustique ?"

a propos de sonnyprescovitch


----------



## macmarco (27 Août 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> "il est caustique ?"
> 
> a propos de sonnyprescovitch



Oui, Cire !


----------



## Grug (27 Août 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Oui, Cire !


 "ok, mais si on danse ?"
G.Lagaffe


----------



## macinside (27 Août 2004)

"ben quoi, c'est une terrible maladie d'etre suisse"

gorille dans la brume (du toubar)


----------



## iMax (27 Août 2004)

"DT©"

Mackie, 10 fois par jour au minimum sur iChat​


----------



## Bassman (27 Août 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> "ben quoi, c'est une terrible maladie d'etre suisse"
> 
> gorille dans la brume (du toubar)



Faut etre complet :

"Ben quoi, c'est une terrible maladie d'etre suisse, tu peux finir au volant d'un Z3 ou avec des lunettes jaunes"

Toujours le même Ed Les trolls ne savent plus se tenir


----------



## Bassman (28 Août 2004)

"La vie, c'est comme une boite de manga, on sait jamais sur quoi on va tomber"

Forest Mackie- Ed Il court toujours le furet


----------



## macmarco (28 Août 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :hein:
> _"Voyons voooooar...
> A part onze "Re: Your Music", huit "Re: Your File", dix "Re: Hi" et une chiée de propositions pour me doper à la fois au Viagra® ET aux Prozac© pour un minimum de dollars, ou bien d'enlargir my penis (ça va merci), ah : y a aussi le fils d'un président africain assassiné qui veut se faire justice avec ma collaboration financière, sinon bon tout va bien : que de la gonzesse."_
> :rose:  :love:  :love:  :love:
> ...


----------



## AmélieMelo (28 Août 2004)

Conversation sur le Toubar : 

*"-y fait dodo l'autre?
-lequel ?mackie ?
-Oui 
-Mackie t'es là ?
- 
-lol, il me semblait bien 

-l'as du prendre son Nifluril et s'effondrer les fesses humides collées sur la chaise et la tete sur son clavier 

00:45

-Il suit le conseil de Bassman 

-un suppo et au lit.... "Poum" 
-demain il aura AZERTY de dessiné sur le front   
-LOL 
-  "* 

Le lendemain (c'est à dire tout à l'heure) le premier qui tombe sur la Webcam de mackie, ça vas être le choc :


----------



## AmélieMelo (28 Août 2004)

"on dirait que tu tiens à être banni gribouille ?
nan parce qu'on pense sérieusement à toi pour être administrateur"

Un admin de Macg à gribouille sur le salon Toubar vert, iChat

23:10

"pardon ?"

gribouille...


"C'est l'apocalypse, il sont tous devenus barjos... j'me casse, j'reviens plus c'est pas possible, je vais me planquer chez macbidouille   "

gribouille, conversation parallèle avec un ami, iChat


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (28 Août 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _"Mais... *Merde...* Elle déconne ma visionneuse à diapos... ??
> Ah ouais non que je suis bête : chuis assise sur la télécommande !..."_
> Kim Bassinger in _"Wha l'Art Contemporain j'adore trop ça !"_ Ed. du Glaçon Chaud
> :mouais:
> :love:



   
(Kim.. HOOoooo kim  :rateau: c'est pas aux editions "Les Glands sont chauds" pluôt Roberto ??)  :rose:


----------



## macmarco (28 Août 2004)

AmélieMelo a dit:
			
		

> Conversation sur le Toubar :
> 
> *"-y fait dodo l'autre?
> -lequel ?mackie ?
> ...



  
MDR


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (28 Août 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Allons allons Comcombre, vous perdez le sens commun !_
> :hein:



au temps pour moi... toutes mes confuses...  :rose:  :rose:


----------



## macinside (28 Août 2004)

AmélieMelo a dit:
			
		

> "on dirait que tu tiens à être banni gribouille ?
> nan parce qu'on pense sérieusement à toi pour être administrateur"
> 
> Un admin de Macg à gribouille sur le salon Toubar vert, iChat
> ...



le cadavre d'améliemelo viens d'être retrouver dans le rhone, et gribouille court toujours


----------



## macinside (28 Août 2004)

"Angie, tu peux me débloquer dans ichat stp "


webo


----------



## Modern__Thing (28 Août 2004)

"sors le chéquier, ça va morfler"

Moi-même :love:


----------



## macinside (28 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> "sors le chéquier, ça va morfler"
> 
> Moi-même :love:[/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------



## supermoquette (29 Août 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> "DT©"
> 
> Mackie, 10 fois par jour au minimum sur iChat​



iMax ? TU SORS !!!

tout le monde 10 fois par jour sur le toubar


----------



## supermoquette (30 Août 2004)

Comme un ouragan
Qui passait sur moi,
L'amour a tout emporté.
Dévasté nos vies
Des lames en furie
Qu'on ne peut plus arrêter.



Modern_Thing sur le toubar


----------



## Modern__Thing (30 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Comme un ouragan
> Qui passait sur moi,
> L'amour a tout emporté.
> Dévasté nos vies
> ...


tu t'es trompé :love: 

c'est toi SM, se sentant tiède ce soir :love:


----------



## supermoquette (30 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> tu t'es trompé :love:
> 
> c'est toi SM, se sentant tiède ce soir :love:


N'ai epas peur mackie est un gars bien tu sais


----------



## molgow (30 Août 2004)

_je suis pas du tout en chaleur_

Une certaine A. sur le toubar...


----------



## Modern__Thing (30 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> N'ai epas peur mackie est un gars bien tu sais


 Nar!© :rateau:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (30 Août 2004)

"Dans le privé, je suis un vrai boute-en-train"

V. Poutine in "Vous reprendrez bien du Goulag ?" (ed SaVaChier)


----------



## iMax (30 Août 2004)

Même Mackie s'ymet...  

_Pour ceux qui connaissent pas...  _​


----------



## Hurrican (31 Août 2004)

Roberto Vendez[i a dit:
			
		

> "Ouais ben écoute tu m'emmerdes là ! Je l'ai passé correctement ! Correctement à ma façon. Faut pas déconner, quand même. Je bosse toute la semaine ! Pis si ça te plait pas, ma chérie : *tu-le-fais-toi-même* !"[/i]
> Moi in "*Pensées secrètes*" Ed. Non-mais.


mdr !


----------



## Nephou (31 Août 2004)

"j'aurais pas aimé être dans un corps de fusillers"

 un ami à propos de l'armée


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _"T'appelles ça *"passer l'aspirateur"* ??"_
> Ma femme in _"Bonheur Conjugual"_, livre XIII, psaume récurrent.
> 
> _"Ouais ben écoute tu m'emmerdes là ! Je l'ai passé correctement ! Correctement à ma façon. Faut pas déconner, quand même. Je bosse toute la semaine ! Pis si ça te plait pas, ma chérie : *tu-le-fais-toi-même* !"_
> ...



Hi! Hi! Hi! Trop mort de rire !  

Dites c'est un thread où l'on raconte ses petits secrets de couple ?


----------



## Bassman (31 Août 2004)

"Tout se vend"

Mackie donnant un cours a Roberto - DVD "Toua ossi devien caumairessiale"


----------



## TibomonG4 (31 Août 2004)

"Chérie tu as vu l'aspirateur récemment ?"

Roberto in Comment le Robomop© a changé ma vie - Chapitre : C'est pas moi qui l'ai fait, c'est lui ! Éditions Péduménagépoildanlamain-Auxbergesespagnoles


----------



## touba (31 Août 2004)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> "Dans le privé, je suis un vrai boute-en-train"
> 
> V. Poutine in "Vous reprendrez bien du Goulag ?" (ed SaVaChier)


----------



## TibomonG4 (31 Août 2004)

"Chérie, si on achetait le nouvel Imac ?"
"On verra chéri" (air cause toujours)

Pépita - in J'adore les trilobites ZA1 - Chapitre : Mystifications conjugales - Édition Lathuneçaserdaborauménage.


----------



## TibomonG4 (31 Août 2004)

"Chéri, on achète un trilobite ZA1 ?"
"  :mouais:" 


Pépita in "Toujours et encore le séduire" - Chapitre "La passion selon Saint trilobite" - Éditions Yad'laroubadanlair-Leplumeaudetravers. Anciennement Éditions Googlemasauvé


----------



## poildep (31 Août 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> "Grâce à Tibo je parfais ma culture à tout instant !!"
> Roberto V. in "Les mots cochons qui en fait ne le sont pas" Ed. du Quiproquo Permanent.
> :love:


 à quand le trilobite OSX ?


----------



## macmarco (31 Août 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> "Chéri, on achète un trilobite ZA1 ?"
> "  :mouais:"
> 
> 
> Pépita in "Toujours et encore le séduire" - Chapitre "La passion selon Saint trilobite" - Éditions Yad'laroubadanlair-Leplumeaudetravers. Anciennement Éditions Googlemasauvé



    
   
Magnifique, Tibo !!! 


_Rob ?_


----------



## Nephou (31 Août 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Magnifique, Tibo !!!
> 
> 
> _Rob ?_


 là il bouge en plus


----------



## poildep (31 Août 2004)




----------



## macmarco (31 Août 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Hé bé merde.
> 
> :affraid:
> *Que Dieu,* _dans son infinie bonté malgré les nombreux froncements de sourcils qu'il ne manquera pas d'avoir s'il lui vient l'idée absurde d'examiner ma conscience coupable,_ *fasse que ma FEMME NE VOIT JAMAIS ÇA !!!!*


----------



## macelene (31 Août 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Hé bé merde.
> 
> :affraid:
> *Que Dieu,* _dans son infinie bonté malgré les nombreux froncements de sourcils qu'il ne manquera pas d'avoir s'il lui vient l'idée absurde d'examiner ma conscience coupable,_ *fasse que ma FEMME NE VOIT JAMAIS ÇA !!!!*


ça lui laissera plus de temps pour faire d'autres choses...  
   

JE crois qu'il est de temps de prévenir Pépita...  *les filles à vos mails     *


----------



## poildep (31 Août 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> ah la super bonne blague trop cool chuis mort de rire.
> :hein:


tu crois qu'un trilobite ferait passer la pillule ?


----------



## macelene (31 Août 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> tu crois qu'un trilobite ferait passer la pillule ?


suffit de dégluttir....


----------



## macelene (31 Août 2004)

et hop !!! une petite commande vite faite bien faite.
J'aurais plus de temps pour poster sur MAcgé 
   

Elle est pas belle la Vie.

Merci Tibo :love: quelle bonne Idée


----------



## poildep (31 Août 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> et hop !!! une petite commande vite faite bien faite.
> J'aurais plus de temps pour poster sur MAcgé
> 
> 
> ...


Conclusion de la keynote: macelene s'achète un trilobite !


----------



## macelene (31 Août 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Conclusion de la keynote: macelene s'achète un trilobite !


 
Conclusion de la keynote: macelene s'achète un trilobite  *Et UN G5  après moultes réflexions*

*     *


----------



## poildep (31 Août 2004)

au temps pour moi :rose:


----------



## macmarco (31 Août 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Conclusion de la keynote: macelene s'achète un trilobite  *Et UN G5  après moultes réflexions*
> 
> *     *




Lequel ?


----------



## macelene (31 Août 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Lequel ?


mais je verrais bien le plus Gros en fait !!!!!    

Faut que je vous pose des tas de questions .... 
et que je vois mon Banquier  

Et là c'est pas gagné .....  encore


----------



## semac (31 Août 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> au temps pour moi :rose:



*autant* pout moi me paraît mieux


----------



## WebOliver (31 Août 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> *autant* pout moi me paraît mieux



A voir...


----------



## supermoquette (31 Août 2004)

d'abord :

-     

puis :

-   

macélène ici même (notez le changement   )


----------



## Spyro (31 Août 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> A voir...


Moi je préfère l'autre page, celle-là  (la vérité c'est que j'ai abandonné l'usage de cette expression à l'écrit, parce que quelle que soit la façon dont on l'orthographie on se fait reprendre  )


----------



## TibomonG4 (31 Août 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> et hop !!! une petite commande vite faite bien faite.
> J'aurais plus de temps pour poster sur MAcgé
> 
> 
> ...




(mode secte du trilobite on) Mais de rien, je t'en prie   (mode secte du trilobite off)


----------



## supermoquette (31 Août 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ta finesse, Supermoquette, n'a d'égale que ton sex-appeal.



M'en parles pas ! ces truc au lithium là c'est pas fiable


----------



## TibomonG4 (31 Août 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> ça lui laissera plus de temps pour faire d'autres choses...
> 
> 
> JE crois qu'il est de temps de prévenir Pépita...  *les filles à vos mails     *


(mode manuel du prosélytisme de la secte du trilobite on) Nous pouvons faire mieux  Mettre un trilobite tournant autour du logo MacG sur un joli tee-shirt rien que pour l'AE  (mode manuel du prosélytisme de la secte du trilobite off)


----------



## TibomonG4 (31 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> M'en parles pas ! ces truc au lithium là c'est pas fiable



Une pile nucléaire serait nettement plus intéressante


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (31 Août 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Moi je préfère l'autre page, celle-là  (la vérité c'est que j'ai abandonné l'usage de cette expression à l'écrit, parce que quelle que soit la façon dont on l'orthographie on se fait reprendre  )



    

Je cite : 
 Thierry Thomas (24-3-2001)  &#8212;En vérité, l'orthographe n'a aucune importance, car c'est une expression purement phonétique : il s'agit d'un triple contrepet à carburateur inversé.
ou encore :
 Bruno Goua (12.08.1999)  -- [Évoquant les Russes de Dominique Didier] Pas du tout ! En pleine lecture de la biographie du Général de Gaulle, je relis cette réplique bien connue : « L'OTAN, pour moi, il n'en est pas question ! » 
...

Merci Spyro (t'es sur ma liste)


----------



## poildep (31 Août 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> *autant* pout moi me paraît mieux


Les deux sont acceptées maintenant, mais "au temps" est l'expression d'origine. 

*cultivons-nous*


----------



## macmarco (1 Septembre 2004)

Eh bien, si Pepita passait par là ! :affraid::affraid::affraid:

 Un ami angoissé de R.V.


----------



## supermoquette (1 Septembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Ne t'angoisse donc pas pour moi, ami : mon angoisse à moi me suffit amplement !_


quel pervers il appelle ça "angoisse"


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Septembre 2004)

"Roberto m'a dit que je suis la plus belle ! " 
"Même pas vrai!"
"Si puisque je te le dis ! "
"Ben moi il m'a dit qu'il m'offrirait des perles de pluie"
"Pfff, les miennes viendraient d'endroits où il ne pleut pas d'abord"
"Alors là ! Moi, il m'a dit qu'il serait mon ombre "
"Ah ! Je ris ! Moi, il m'a dit qu'il serait l'ombre de mon ombre !"
"Et moi celle de mon chien !"
"Les filles !"
"Oui ?"
"Oui ?"
"On parle d'un rendez-vous avec Roberto Vendez et pas de Roberto de Niro"
":mouais:    :rateau:" 
":mouais:    :rateau:" 
"Viens Lætitia !"
"Tu as raison Monica !"
"Hihi !(rire sous cape) je les ai bien eues, elles ne savent pas ce qu'elles ratent ! Enfin, il faut dire que pour ce qui est du ménage la tenue de soubrette lui va comme un gant !" :mouais:   

Pépita in "Gloire et fines stratégies d'une tigresse espagnole" Chapitre - "Mon mec à moi" - Éditions - Leplumeauderobertocébienletrilobitejenrêve.


----------



## anntraxh (1 Septembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> "Roberto m'a dit que je suis la plus belle ! "
> "Même pas vrai!"
> "Si puisque je te le dis ! "
> "Ben moi il m'a dit qu'il m'offrirait des perles de pluie"
> ...



arfffff © ... j'adooooore, Tibo ... !


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2004)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> arfffff © ... j'adooooore, Tibo ... !



Je vais faire (encore une fois) ma copieuse : tout pareil !!!   

Bravo Tibo !


----------



## macmarco (1 Septembre 2004)

Hi, hi, hi, hi, hi !   
Excellent, Tibo !


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Septembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ouais.
> Bof.


----------



## nato kino (1 Septembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ouais.
> Bof.


----------



## supermoquette (1 Septembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ouais.
> Bof.


Ouais vraiment moyen...


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Septembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _*En vrai* tu m'as fait bien rire, Tibo !_
> :love:



""


Tibo in "La panthère noire : stratégies de séduction et catastrophes diverses" - volume 1 - Chapitre - "Roberto le magnifique ! De la haine à l'amour" - Éditions Amourgloirébeautétyphonsétempêtes


----------



## semac (1 Septembre 2004)

Yep très fort la panthère


----------



## guytantakul (1 Septembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> "Roberto m'a dit que je suis la plus belle ! "
> "Même pas vrai!"
> "Si puisque je te le dis ! "
> "Ben moi il m'a dit qu'il m'offrirait des perles de pluie"
> ...



T'a écouté "rire et chanson" cet été ? 
C'est pas méchant, hein, allez pas vous fourvoyer dans la rancune


----------



## supermoquette (1 Septembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :rose:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



roberto, je te rappelle notre accord : le partage nom de zeus le partage


----------



## guytantakul (1 Septembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> roberto, je te rappelle notre accord : le partage nom de zeus le partage



Depuis son voyage en inde, il partage mal (oulà que c'est mauvais, j'en rougis de plaisir)


----------



## Spyro (1 Septembre 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Depuis son voyage en inde, il partage mal (oulà que c'est mauvais, j'en rougis de plaisir)


      
_(y avait pas un thread pour les calembours pourris ?  )_


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Septembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> Yep très fort la panthère


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2004)

_"ouééé ! t'es bon là, Mackie !_

Anntraxh dans un moment d'égarement ...


----------



## macmarco (1 Septembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> _"ouééé ! t'es bon là, Mackie !_
> 
> Anntraxh dans un moment d'égarement ...


----------



## macinside (1 Septembre 2004)

"p'tain tes bonne lorna !"

moi voyant lorna


----------



## macmarco (1 Septembre 2004)

macinside aurait-il des tendances suicidaires ?

 Moi, lisant le post de macinside juste au-dessus...


----------



## Spyro (1 Septembre 2004)

_'tention les cornes !!_

moi, assistant à une corrida avec une diablotine


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> "p'tain tes bonne lorna !"
> 
> moi voyant lorna



 :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais: 

"Remets tes lunettes Mackie , ou alors allume la lumière, c'était certainement pas moi "...  :hein: 

Une diablotine voulant rester anonyme.


----------



## Bassman (2 Septembre 2004)

"Bouh qu'elle est vilaine"

Mackie a Lorna dans un soucis d'apaisement


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> "Bouh qu'elle est vilaine"
> 
> Mackie a Lorna dans un soucis d'apaisement



  A ben voilà, tu vois quand tu veux  !!!  

Lornacontentemaisvexée (ben quoi qui a dit que j'étais compliquée ???) à Mackie !


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (2 Septembre 2004)

"Merci Gorges, mais je n'ai pas besoin de vos spécilalistes en antiterrorisme"
V. Poutine à DebelYou cette nuit au tel (bientôt sur vos écrans dans "le Tchen et le Gland")


----------



## jpmiss (2 Septembre 2004)

"Pas de bras, pas de chocolat" 
Christopher Reeves in "Rise and Fall (from a horse) of Superman"


----------



## Cillian (3 Septembre 2004)

La lune c'est la mère des étoiles ...
... C'est elle qui les fait briller.
L'imagination enfantine aux Éditions "_çavapôl'faire_"


----------



## bengilli (5 Septembre 2004)

"je suis en V.O depuis les hors d'½uvres"

Amok, le 4 septembre 2004 dans un repas AES


----------



## Amok (5 Septembre 2004)

"Soyons fous, je passe en mode sport"

Paul Foguenne, Station Ménilmontant, 4 septembre 2004.


----------



## Bassman (5 Septembre 2004)

"Les gamerz, j'leur pisse a la raie, et je les couche au bar quand je veux"

A.  (anonyme faux alcoolique) in "Le lendemain de mon evasion" ed. "Mythomanie et autres petites excuses bidons"


----------



## supermoquette (5 Septembre 2004)

je suis dans la merde !


kamkil quelque part sur le bar


----------



## macinside (5 Septembre 2004)

"il n'y aura pas de connexion wifi au restau"

bengilli qui a oublier d'ouvrir la fenêtre du restau pour vérifier


----------



## macinside (5 Septembre 2004)

"ou la vache !"

moi ayant vu une vrai photo de lorna


----------



## bengilli (5 Septembre 2004)

"Trop bon"

Macinside, à propos de la soirée privée Apple la plus pourrie depuis la création du Lisa.


----------



## Modern__Thing (5 Septembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> "il n'y aura pas de connexion wifi au restau"
> 
> bengilli qui a oublier d'ouvrir la fenêtre du restau pour vérifier


 "Mushroom, Mushroom, Mushroom.."

iMax au resto samedi soir, montrant des sites ringues avec Mackie après avoir trouvé le réseau


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Septembre 2004)

"Je suis à donf today !"

Amok à donf today


----------



## rezba (6 Septembre 2004)

"Demain, je bannis tous les forums"
B.F., en clôture d'AE, au fond d'une cave enfumée


----------



## iMax (14 Septembre 2004)

"méga prout"

Mackie dans le toubar, après que j'aie dit qu'on y entendrait une mouche péter...


----------



## iMax (14 Septembre 2004)

"[...]beshrrel[...]"

Mackie, le maitre d'orthographe


----------



## Modern__Thing (14 Septembre 2004)

"Mushroom, mushroom, mushroom" - iMax, tous les soirs sur le bar


----------



## Franswa (14 Septembre 2004)

"je gerbe quand je suis content" de qui est ce ???


----------



## Modern__Thing (14 Septembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> "je gerbe quand je suis content" de qui est ce ???


 Me fais penser à Kyle dans Southpark :love:


----------



## Franswa (14 Septembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Me fais penser à Kyle dans Southpark :love:


Et si je te dit que ça m'arrive vraiment tu me crois ???


----------



## Modern__Thing (14 Septembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Et si je te dit que ça m'arrive vraiment tu me crois ???


 Euh... j'aurais du mal mais bon, why not... :rateau:


----------



## Franswa (14 Septembre 2004)

lol !!! Et d'ailleurs ça me fait vraiment énormément c.... d'être comme ça  :hein:


----------



## iMax (14 Septembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> "je gerbe quand je suis content" de qui est ce ???



Dominique Farrugia dans "la cité de la peur"  :rateau:


----------



## Franswa (14 Septembre 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Dominique Farrugia dans "la cité de la peur"  :rateau:


Yep !!! c'est vrai !!!!!!!!


----------



## iMax (16 Septembre 2004)

"un gros coup de queue "

Mackie, sur le toubar (en parlant de casimir)


----------



## macinside (16 Septembre 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> "un gros coup de queue "
> 
> Mackie, sur le toubar (en parlant de casimir)



il parait qu'il te cherche aussi


----------



## Azzedine (21 Septembre 2004)

WAIIIIII!!!! (avec photo animée)





_Mackie kan ses parents lui ont payé un billet de ciné pour aller voir Shrek 2_


----------



## macinside (21 Septembre 2004)

Azzedine a dit:
			
		

> WAIIIIII!!!! (avec photo animée)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tu veux être banni a seulement 4 posts ?


----------



## Grug (21 Septembre 2004)

Azzedine a dit:
			
		

> WAIIIIII!!!! (avec photo animée)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 continue mackie, c'est bon l'exercice


----------



## macinside (21 Septembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> continue mackie, c'est bon l'exercice



il va y avoir une superpromo sur le poisson mort


----------



## Grug (21 Septembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> il va y avoir une superpromo sur le poisson mort


 t'es vegetarien ?  



:rose: ok, c'est lourd je le ferais plus :rose:


----------



## iMax (21 Septembre 2004)

_"je vais le défoncer ton sujet !!!"_

Mackie, en parlant de ce thread avec son auteur sur le toubar


----------



## iMax (21 Septembre 2004)

"_Mackie enculé !_"

Grug, l'auteur du thread en question après s'etre rendu compte qu'il s'était fait "coupdebouller rouge" par Mackie


----------



## Grug2 (21 Septembre 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> "_Mackie enculé !_"
> 
> Grug, l'auteur du thread en question après s'etre rendu compte qu'il s'était fait "coupdebouller rouge" par Mackie




de surprise, mais non sans raison !  

Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à macinside.


----------



## Bassman (29 Septembre 2004)

- "ben de toute façon ça se dit pas l'age d'une dame"
- "si elles sont moches on s'en fout"

Iceandfire & poildep - Poesie et ces autres trucs - Edition Bigard


----------



## poildep (29 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> - "ben de toute façon ça se dit pas l'age d'une dame"
> - "si elles sont moches on s'en fout"
> 
> Iceandfire & poildep - Poesie et ces autres trucs - Edition Bigard


 on est bien d'accord ? moi je suis le gentleman qui dit la première phrase...


----------



## IceandFire (29 Septembre 2004)

non liar !!!! it's me dearest....


----------



## supermoquette (29 Septembre 2004)

"ca te fait rire sac a merde ??"

Bassman par MP à propos de son nouveau statut  

ps: hé toi là en dessous, c'est du copié-collé banane


----------



## semac (29 Septembre 2004)

y'a une faute, il manque un accent grave sur le "à"    

c'est juste histoire de détendre l'atmosphère... mais je suis pas sur de bien m'y prendre là !!  :mouais:


----------



## WebOliver (29 Septembre 2004)

_Le prochain statut: "danse avec Rezba dans les tréfonds d'un bar parisien"_

WebO à SuperMoquette sur iChat...


----------



## semac (29 Septembre 2004)

histoire de... j'aime bien l'avatar de supermoquette sur iChat


----------



## WebOliver (8 Octobre 2004)

"Vous pourrez bientôt ouvrir un bureau!"

Le livreur TNT à WebO à la livraison de son iMac G5... :mouais:


----------



## CheepnisAroma (18 Avril 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> "Vous pourrez bientôt ouvrir un bureau!"
> 
> Le livreur TNT à WebO à la livraison de son iMac G5... :mouais:


Alors celle-là je la trouve presque trop belle


----------



## semac (18 Avril 2005)

Azzedine a dit:
			
		

> WAIIIIII!!!! (avec photo animée)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



putain, y fou les 'chtons le mome !!


----------



## p4bl0 (18 Avril 2005)

SM a dit:
			
		

> "un joure ge seré admine" un modérateur


Mackie c'est qu'a dit ça ???  _pas prendre mal, hein?

_


> « La pythie vient en mangeant. » (Proverbe delphique)


C'est d'ailleur pour ça qu'on donne à mangé au poules en disant "pythie, pythie, pythie, pythie" !

Celle là est de moi :
La bilble c'est n'importe quoi*, Moïse n'existe pas, par exemple... une preuve ??
Quelqu'un qui n'existe pas, c'est personne? donc Moïse = personne, et quand parsonne, mer ouvre...

Ca vient de loin :rateau: !! en fait, c'est venu tout seul, en cours de Géo... m'ennuyait.



*Si vous êtes coryant : excuser moi, c'est juste pour introduire ma citation, ne le prenez pas mal silvouplé .


----------



## CheepnisAroma (19 Avril 2005)

truk2oof a dit:
			
		

> ...Celle là est de moi :
> La bilble c'est n'importe quoi*, Moïse n'existe pas, par exemple... une preuve ??
> Quelqu'un qui n'existe pas, c'est personne? donc Moïse = personne, et quand parsonne, mer ouvre...
> 
> ...


quand parsonne, mer ouvre... je vois pas le gag


----------



## p4bl0 (19 Avril 2005)

Oupss...

c'est une erreur de frappe : c'est "quand personne, mer ouvre"

explication :
Moïse (personne, _toujours pour le contexte, si vous êtes croyant_) a fait s'ouvrir la mer, et quand *père sonne, mère ouvre*


----------



## CheepnisAroma (19 Avril 2005)

truk2oof a dit:
			
		

> Oupss...
> 
> c'est une erreur de frappe : c'est "quand personne, mer ouvre"
> 
> ...


Elle est excellente vraiment    
Désolé, j'avais pas pigé :rose:
je comprends vite mais faut m'expliquer longtemps


----------



## p4bl0 (19 Avril 2005)

En fait, c'est normal que t'ai pas pigé direct, en général, (je ne l'ai dite qu'à 5 ou 6 personne, elle est récente) ils ne capte pas ou mettent 3/4 minutes


----------



## CheepnisAroma (19 Avril 2005)

Tiens le smiley :rose: s'affiche mal... curieux...


----------



## Berthold (20 Avril 2005)

_*Ce programme va être arrêté car il a effectué une opération non conforme.*_

Windows 9x.


----------



## CheepnisAroma (20 Avril 2005)

Berthold a dit:
			
		

> _*Ce programme va être arrêté car il a effectué une opération non conforme.*_
> 
> Windows 9x.


Bizarre... ça me rappelle quelque chose


----------



## maiwen (20 Avril 2005)

> "Il arrive quelquefois qu'une femme cache à un homme toute la passion qu'elle sent pour lui, pendant que de son côté il feint pour elle toute celle qu'il ne sent pas"



c'est de La Bruyère
il est 9h18 j'adore  :love:   
pas cool quand même


----------



## Aragorn (20 Avril 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> c'est de La Bruyère
> il est 9h18 j'adore  :love:
> pas cool quand même



" Une fois qu'une femme vous a donné son coeur, on ne peut plus se débarrasser du reste. "
​ John Vanbrugh
​    
​ :king:
​


----------



## PoorMonsteR (20 Avril 2005)

Aragorn a dit:
			
		

> " Une fois qu'une femme vous a donné son coeur, on ne peut plus se débarrasser du reste. "
> ​ John Vanbrugh
> ​
> ​ :king:
> ​



Surtout du reste


----------



## maiwen (20 Avril 2005)

> "Les hommes souvent veulent aimer, et ne saurait y réussir : ils cherchent leur défaite sans pouvoir la rencontrer, et, si j'ose parler ainsi, ils sont contraints de demeurer libres"


encore de La Bruyère

et toc  :rateau:


----------



## PoorMonsteR (20 Avril 2005)

On regarde une femme savante comme on le fait d'une belle arme : c'est une pièce de cabinet, que l'on montre aux curieux. La Bruyère


et toc


----------



## maiwen (20 Avril 2005)

> "Une belle femme qui a les qualité d'un honnête homme est ce qu'il y a au monde d'un commerce plus délicieux : l'on trouve en elle tout le mérite de deux sexes"



on est quitte


----------



## Pierrou (20 Avril 2005)

Marie Antoinette à son mari "Louis vous avez perdu la tête?"
:rateau:


----------



## TranXarnoss (20 Avril 2005)

"Croise les jambes, j'ai plus qu'un clou."

Un Romain à Jésus.


----------



## p4bl0 (7 Juin 2005)

Les citations du jour de MacG :
http://fr.wikiquote.org/wiki/MacGeneration


c'est moi qui les y met, il n'y a pas tout les jours car elle se répètent souvent quand même... et puis y a des jours ou j'y pense pas..;


----------



## le_magi61 (7 Juin 2005)

Manger, c'est tricher! 
A l'apéro, un pote


----------



## le_magi61 (7 Juin 2005)

Celui qui conduit, c'est... Celui qu'a les clés!!!!! 
Enendu dans un bar d sud ouest...


----------



## loustic (8 Juin 2005)

Encore une citation existentielle :

Sans les trous

Il n'y aurait rien !

(La Gruyère)


----------

